# Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...



## BronkoderBär (26. März 2013)

Guten Abend, 

hier wirds immer unübersichtlicher, wegen jeder kleinigkeit wird ein neues thema aufgemacht.
In anderen Foren gibts sowas auch und es funktioniert gut, hier vermisse ich es schon lang.
Es darf hier über alles geplaudert werden, aber bitte uach nebenbei die Fragen beantworten 


Ich fang mal an:


Was kennt ihr für auftreibende oder schwebende Gummiköder?


----------



## Txmx (26. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Es gibt z.B. welche von Reins siehe hier, benutzt hab ich die aber selbst noch nicht


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

finde ich ne gute idee mit dem thread


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Bin mal gespannt ob der Thread hält !!! Verfolge es auf jedenfall weiter !!!

Fische mit auftreibendem Mais aus Gummi.


----------



## Itzy (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Warum werden die "Hot-Spots" (Gps-Daten) oft nur per Pn rausgegeben ? (Meistens im Norwegenbereich)


----------



## fordfan1 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Itzy schrieb:


> Warum werden die "Hot-Spots" (Gps-Daten) oft nur per Pn rausgegeben ? (Meistens im Norwegenbereich)




Damit diese nicht völlig überlaufen werden?


----------



## Itzy (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Aha , dachte das verstößt gegen irgendwelche invisible Boardregeln.  Trotzdem ist "Schreib mir eine Pn", keine Antwort die dem Leser hilft


----------



## Kristian98 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Im Winter was geht besser auf Friedfisch

Brotflocke, Mais, Made ?


----------



## dackelbändiger (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Im Winter was geht besser auf Friedfisch
> 
> Brotflocke, Mais, Made ?



Also ich schwöre auf Maden
Gruß Dackel


----------



## dackelbändiger (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Moin Männers,
Muß man beim angeln auf Sund und Boddengewässer immer einen Ankerball und Schwimmwesten dabei haben?
Gruß Dackel

_Klaut nicht,der Staat duldet keine Konkurenz !_


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Rascheln die Blätter im Wald bei Wind auch dann, 
wenn keiner da ist, der es hören kann? |kopfkrat
(Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders  )


----------



## Scholle 0 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Rascheln die Blätter im Wald bei Wind auch dann,
> wenn keiner da ist, der es hören kann? |kopfkrat
> (Sorry, ich konnte nicht anders  )



Ich weis nicht , war zu der zeit noch nicht dort


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hey, weiß jemand zufällig wie ein Salmo Perch aufgebaut ist?
Gibts von ihm vll. sogar ein Röntgenbild?


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Noch ne frage:

Die Shimano Cardiff hat ja beim auswerfen kein Levelwind, was sind die Nachteile dabei?


----------



## sonstwer (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hi!

Ich finde den Trööt auch ne gute Idee! 

Nun, ich angle zwar nur sehr selten mit Multirollen, aber diese Frage kann ich dir beantworten.
Der Nachteil des fehlenden Levelwinds ist, daß die Strippe beim Abrollen sozusagen um eine Ecke gelenkt wird. Das verursacht dann einen größeren Widerstand beim durchgleiten und das führt zu geringeren Wurfweiten.
Ist im Prinzip genau das gleiche, wie wenn bei einer Rute mit Stationärrolle der Erste Ring zu klein ist. Auch das verursacht größeren Widerstand beim durchgleiten und führt zu geringeren Wurfweiten.

So sieht das zumindest in der Theorie aus.

In der Praxis frage ich mich allerdings, ob nicht beim Betrieb der Mechanik für den Levelwind vielleicht sogar mehr Wurfenergie verbraucht wird, als die Strippe braucht, um um die Ecke zu gleiten.

Fazit für mich ist: Bei kleinen Baitcasterrollen und entsprechend leichten Ködern braucht diese Mechanik zu viel Energie, darum fehlt dort der LW allgemein.
Bei größeren Rollen und größeren Wurfgewichten spielt dieser kleine Verlust dann so oder so keine Rolle mehr, da wird das dann eher zu einer Preisfrage.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.
Und wenn jemand es besser weiß, dann korrigiere er mich bitte. 

LG,
frank


----------



## CarpCrakc (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> hier wirds immer unübersichtlicher, wegen jeder kleinigkeit wird ein neues thema aufgemacht.
> In anderen Foren gibts sowas auch und es funktioniert gut, hier vermisse ich es schon lang.
> ...


Gummibären ^^ Besser Speckmäuse als Pop Up-Ersatz.
Das Zeug treibt stark auf , ist verdammt süß und bunt.


----------



## BronkoderBär (29. März 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Tachjen, 

danke für deine Antwort. 
Aber ergibt sich durch fehlende Level Wind nicht das Problem, dass wenn z. B. die Schnurführung mittig steht, am Ende des Wurfes die Schnur aber ganz rechts oder links und die SChnur dadurch beim einholen erst mal quer über die halbe Spule verlegt wird? Wie verhält sich das dann wenn ich beim nächsten Wurf weiter auswerfe? Da könnt ich mir vorstellen, bedingt durch den Winkel der Schnur, dass es da einen ordentlichen Ruck geben wird, da die Schnur besser in die darunterliegende einschneiden kann.



Edit: @ carpcrakc:   das werd ich mal ausprobiern, mir gings aber eher um Kunstköder^^


----------



## BronkoderBär (1. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

niemand?


----------



## 1Fisherman (1. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Besser Speckmäuse als Pop Up-Ersatz.
> Das Zeug treibt stark auf , ist verdammt süß und bunt.



Alter Schwede, danke, ich glaube du hast mir gerade den entscheidenen Tipp für die Lösung eines Problems, über das ich schon seit Tagen nachdenke, gegeben. 
Mal direkt die Tage testen, falls es klappt, lass ich wieder von mir hören.

@TE: Jetzt schon guter Thread!


----------



## Andal (1. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Aber dran denken...


...der Zucker in diesem Süßkram zieht Wasser und es quillt gut auf. Schätze mal, dass der Mäusespeck nicht lange schwimmt.

Rote Gummibärle sind aber gar kein so schlechter Döbelköder im Sommer.


----------



## 1Fisherman (2. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Das Aufquillen kommt mir sogar ganz gelegen, aber der Auftreib-Effekt sollte schon eine gewisse Zeit gewährleistet sein. Ich werde es mal testen und notfalls anfangen zu basteln (Korkkugel im Mäusespeck|kopfkrat).
Mal schauen obs funzt...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## BronkoderBär (14. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Abend, 

wie lange gibt Shimano Garantie auf Ruten?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> wie lange gibt Shimano Garantie auf Ruten?



Ganz normal... 2 Jahre.


----------



## BronkoderBär (15. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

danke, hab überhaupt nix dazu im Inet gefunden


----------



## gaerbsch (15. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Was passiert wenn die unaufhaltbare Macht auf das unbewegliche Objekt trifft?


----------



## thps (15. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



gaerbsch schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn die unaufhaltbare Macht auf das unbewegliche Objekt trifft?


Urknall


----------



## BronkoderBär (15. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

warum zieht ihr den Fred ins Lächerliche?


----------



## thps (15. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> warum zieht ihr den Fred ins Lächerliche?


Bleib cool, keiner sucht aktiv in so einem Fred nach Informationen. 
Man stellt eine Frage und erwartet darauf eine Antwort. 
Da macht auch so ein kleiner Spaß am Rande nichts aus !


----------



## BronkoderBär (15. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

soll ja auch keiner nach Infos suchen.
Leute sollen Fragen stellen die andere hilfsbereit beanworten.
Ich will doch nur beitragen das Forum übersichtlicher zu gestalten.


----------



## thps (15. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> soll ja auch keiner nach Infos suchen.
> Leute sollen Fragen stellen die andere hilfsbereit beanworten.
> Ich will doch nur beitragen das Forum übersichtlicher zu gestalten.


Meine Rede!


----------



## BronkoderBär (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Neues Anliegen:

Ich suche möglichst kurze und mit einem stabilen Haken ausgestattete Jigs.
Gewichte von 15 bis 30g.


Das hier hätte ich gefunden:

http://www.tackle-dealer-shop.de/sh....html&XTCsid=d62fa00811b552094126d24e553fda7e

An diesen Haken stört mich dass sie keinen Schaft für besseren Halt des Gummis haben. Drahtstärke würde mich interessieren.

Kennt jmd. von euch bezahlbare Jigs mit diesen Anforderungen?

Danke


----------



## thanatos (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

:r Verdammt,wo ist meine schwarze Wurmdose?
    Vermisse sie schon seit November!;+


----------



## Margarelon (25. April 2013)

CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Gummibären ^^ Besser Speckmäuse als Pop Up-Ersatz.
> Das Zeug treibt stark auf , ist verdammt süß und bunt.



Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen, wie simpel!!!!
Danke!!!


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



thanatos schrieb:


> :r Verdammt,wo ist meine schwarze Wurmdose?
> Vermisse sie schon seit November!;+



im november warscheinlich im rasen gelegen und im mai vom räumdienst weck geschoben worden#h


----------



## Stulle (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Neues Anliegen:
> 
> Ich suche möglichst kurze und mit einem stabilen Haken ausgestattete Jigs.
> Gewichte von 15 bis 30g.
> ...



Die sehen doch ganz ordendlich auß und ein schaft bringts meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich


----------



## heisenberg (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Jetzt hab ich mal ne kleine Frage.

Wenn man einen Fisch schlachtet, dann entnimmt man normalerweise auch die Kiemen (so hab ichs gelernt).

Jetzt hab ich dieses Jahr schon 2-3 Steckerlfisch (bei uns in Bayern) gegessen und da waren bei allen die Kiemen noch drin.

Sind die einfach bloß "unsauber" ausgenommen oder gehört sich des beim Steckerlfisch so?

Gruß


----------



## Jose (25. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

...was mensch so alles lernt...

frisch entnommen und frisch versorgt (z.b. TK), dann sind kiemen einfach nur kiemen - und nicht der anfang des verderbens.

merke: der fisch stinkt vom kopf her (kiemen)

einen verweis auf allgemeingesellschaftliches/politisches muss ich mir AB-regelkonform verkneifen... :m


----------



## thanatos (26. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Stulle schrieb:


> im november warscheinlich im rasen gelegen und im mai vom räumdienst weck geschoben worden#h


 
:m Danke,ich frag mal im Fundbüro nach.Hoffendlich leben die Würmer noch.|supergri


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



heisenberg schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Wenn man einen Fisch schlachtet, dann entnimmt man normalerweise auch die Kiemen (so hab ichs gelernt).
> 
> ...



Ist wohl eine Frage der Mühe/Zeit:

Unser Verein finanziert sich großteils über unser Fischerfest.
Wir haben die Leute, die den Makrelen nicht nur die Kiemen entfernen, sondern auch, in unendlicher Mühe, sogar das (bittere) schwarze Bauchfell rausreiben.

Für unsere Steckerlfische kommen die Leute z.T. aus den Nachbarlandkreisen angefahren...
:mWeil´s der beste weit und breit ist!

Wir müssen aber die Arbeitstunden nicht bezahlen...


----------



## Ines (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich finde den Thread gut - und mir fallen bestimmt auch immer mal wieder Fragen ein, auf die ich gerne eine schnelle Antwort hätte.

Und bei "Trollen" gilt, wie immer: bitte nicht füttern!


----------



## Stulle (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



heisenberg schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Wenn man einen Fisch schlachtet, dann entnimmt man normalerweise auch die Kiemen (so hab ichs gelernt).
> 
> ...



wir lassen sie immer drinn wenn man den fisch ausbluten läst sind das auch nur adern wie überall im fisch|kopfkrat


----------



## Onkelfester (27. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hi Mädels,

haben Tauwürmer eigentlich eine Mindestbetriebstemperatur?
Falls ja, brauche ich mir nicht sinnlos die Nacht um die Ohren schlagen.
Macht es zur Zeit schon Sinn die Kriecher zu suchen? (Bei uns sind gerade gefühlte +3°)


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Tauwürmer sind sogar in milden Winternächten aktiv.
Das erkennt man z.B. an den zusammengezogenen Laubhäufchen.

Bei den Temperaturen macht man sicher keine Massenfänge, aber ein paar für den nächsten Ausflug, sollten schon zu kriegen sein!

Wichtig ist dabei natürlich an den richtigen Stellen zu suchen!

Einen Vorteil hat dabei die Kälte:
:mDie Würmer sind deutlich langsamer...
(Zumindest bild ich mir das ein)


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ach ja, wenn ich schon mal hier bin:
Welcher Edding ist der, der (im Angel-Outfit) für teures Geld als Schnurmarker verkauft wird?


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn ich schon mal hier bin:
> Welcher Edding ist der, der (im Angel-Outfit) für teures Geld als Schnurmarker verkauft wird?


Edding 8280


----------



## Margarelon (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Dann muss ich jetzt auch mal fragen: ihr markiert eure Schnur mit Edding??? In den Dingern ist doch Lösungsmittel, auf das Kunstfasern meines Wissens nach sehr allergisch reagieren... Schwächt man die Schnur nicht damit?
Bei Rettungsgurten ist es z.B. verboten, seinen Namen mit Edding drauf zu schreiben, da die Lösungsmittel die Fasern angreifen können und ein sicherer Betrieb nach UVV-Vorschriften nicht mehr gewährleistet ist.


----------



## Allround-Angler (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Warum ist bei Steckruten der Leitring (erster bzw. größter Ring nach dem Griff) neuerdings "verkehrt" herum?


----------



## Stulle (28. April 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Warum ist bei Steckruten der Leitring (erster bzw. größter Ring nach dem Griff) neuerdings "verkehrt" herum?



PRC syndrom #c


----------



## St.Pauli-Paddy (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Moin moin aus Hessen....
Kennet jemand ein kleines, moglichst laminiertes Buch zur Identifizierung von Fischarten, am besten mit Bildern und kurzer Beschreibung. Würd gerne eines mit ans Gewässer nehmen...


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

@St.P.Paddy
Hier ist eines laminiert,aber mit 15 arten etwas schmal,ist auch eher für
Taucher gedacht die überhaupt keinen Plan haben,was da unter Wasser so flösselt!

http://www.amazon.de/F%C3%BCr-die-Fische-Fischf%C3%BChrer-S%C3%BC%C3%9Fwasser/dp/3950212213/ref=sr_1_30?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1367395956&sr=1-30&keywords=Fischbestimmung

Das nächste müsstest du selbst irgendwie wasserdicht einpacken,dafür steht aber auch was drin!

http://www.spektrum.de/alias/suesswasserfische/fischbestimmung-leicht-gemacht/936427

Ansonsten gibt es bei Amazon zwei Seiten mit Büchern zur Fischbestimmung!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



St.Pauli-Paddy schrieb:


> Moin moin aus Hessen....
> Kennet jemand ein kleines, moglichst laminiertes Buch zur Identifizierung von Fischarten, am besten mit Bildern und kurzer Beschreibung. Würd gerne eines mit ans Gewässer nehmen...



Ich hab da einen absolut wasserdichten Tip:

Ein gutes und wissenschaftlich fundiertes Bestimmungsbuch erwerben und jeden Abend einen Fisch studieren. Das sitzt dann auch am Wasser und ganz ohne herumblättern!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab da einen absolut wasserdichten Tip:
> 
> Ein gutes und wissenschaftlich fundiertes Bestimmungsbuch erwerben und jeden Abend einen Fisch studieren. Das sitzt dann auch am Wasser und ganz ohne herumblättern!



Wo er recht hat hat er recht!

Die beste Methode, die Fischarten zu erkennen, ist aber trotzdem, sie sich, so oft wie möglich, in natura anzusehen.
Wenn man mal das Bild im Kopf hat, ist eigentlich sofort klar was es ist.
Dann muß man auch keine Flossenstrahlen oder Seitenlinienschuppen mehr zählen...

:mIrgendwann sieht man´s aus den ersten Blick!


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich wollte mir den FAT SWING IMPACT von Keitech holen in der Größe 2,8 " + 3,8".
Wollte hier bestellen:
http://www.spinnerundco.de/gummikoeder/keitech-softbait-gummikoeder/fat-swing-impact-keitech-softbait/38-fat-swing-impact-keitech-softbait-gummikoeder-shad-barsch-zander-hecht/

Bin mir noch unsicher was die Jigköpfe angeht. Ich bin absoluter Gumminoob. Welche Jigs nehme ich am Fluss mit leichter-mitllerer Strömung(FlussHase). Durchschnittstiefe 1,5 m. Maximale Tiefe 3,0m. Bin auch unsicher welche Farbe ich nehmen soll. Wobei ich eh nicht glaube das, dass so einen großen Unterschied macht. Vllt kann ja jemand helfen 

Sollten welche sein die hier verfügbar sind:
http://www.spinnerundco.de/haken-bleikoepfe/

mfg


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Tag, 

da die Köder recht klein sind brauchst du nicht allzuviel Gewicht, ich würd mal sagen so zwischen 8 und 12 g könnte reichen. Jigs kosten heute auch nicht mehr die Welt, 5 Stück: 2.50€, leg dir ein kleines Sortiment an und schau welcher zur jewiligen Tagessituation am besten passt.


Andere Frage:

Worin besteht eigtl. der Unterschied zwischen den Zielfischschnüren?
ich hab hier 0.30er Daiwa Samurai Hecht und Karpfen liegen, die Hechtschnur ist iwie viel geschmeidiger und nicht so drahtig wie die Karpfenschnur.


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Stulle schrieb:


> PRC syndrom #c



Angeblich soll ja die Wurfleistung verbessert werden, weil die Schnur besser geführt wird|kopfkrat.
Optisch ist es ein Graus, aber wenn es stimmt, soll der Leitring bei Steckruten ruhig verkehrt herum sein.


----------



## Quick-Fish (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hi Leute,
hab hier mal einen Auszug aus einer Fischereiordnung und bin mir nicht 100% sicher was ich damit anfangen soll.

"Die Ausübung der Angelfischerei ist mit einem beköderten Angelhaken (eine Anbissstelle) erlaubt." 

Bedeutet, dass ich eigentlich auch keinen Angsthaken an meinen Gummifisch machen darf oder?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Der Gummifisch ist die Anbissstelle.
Auch wenn er mehrere Haken trägt.


----------



## fordfan1 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Quick-Fish schrieb:


> (eine Anbissstelle) erlaubt."
> 
> ?



Daraus ergibt sich die Antwort,du kannst z.B. an deinen Gummifisch 100 Drillinge hängen,solange sie direkt mit diesem verbunden sind und in eurer Gewässerordnung keine Beschränkung steht.

"Eine Anbissstelle (Schrottige neue Rechtssssssschreibung)"

heisst nichts anderes wie nur eine fangfähige Stelle an deiner Montage.

Du könntest sogar ein Paternoster fischen,solange du nur einen Haken oben,unten,in der Mitte oder sonstwo hast.

Es sei denn es heisst wie bei uns "Nur eine Anbissstelle ohne Beifänger"
#h


----------



## Kaka (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hat jemand zufällig schon mal mit der Abu Garcia Vendetta 803 (5-20 g) einen Gummifisch mit 28 g gefischt (in meinem Fall den Balzer Colonel Lazer Eye Shad)? Die Rute ist ja recht stramm, schafft die das bzw. geh ich da ein Risiko ein?


----------



## Plietischig (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

@BronkoderBär: 12gr bei einem so kleinen Bait bei 1,5m ist ein bisschen viel, da reichen meiner Meinung nach auch 5gr DICKE! 10gr dabei zu haben ist sicher nicht verkehrt, unter umständen beißen die Fisch mal auch nur bei überbleiten Köpfen, kurzen Absinkphasen usw... Außerdem haben schwer Köpfe den Vorteil bei viel Wind den Schnurbogen kurz zu halten.

@Kaka: Wo siehst du das Problem? Einfach Bait und Rute nehmen und werfen... ich habe gestern mit meiner Shimano Aori 7-13gr einen 16cm Kopyto und 17gr Kopf geworfen, hat gefuntzt und am Ende konnte ich einen 90er Esox landen


----------



## Kaka (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Plietischig schrieb:


> @Kaka: Wo siehst du das Problem? Einfach Bait und Rute nehmen und werfen... ich habe gestern mit meiner Shimano Aori 7-13gr einen 16cm Kopyto und 17gr Kopf geworfen, hat gefuntzt und am Ende konnte ich einen 90er Esox landen



Ok, bin noch Anfänger. Daher die Frage. Will meine Rute nicht aufgrund eines zu schweren Köders schrotten bzw. wenn wirklich ein 90er Esox beißt. Aber deine noch leichtere hats ja auch überlebt


----------



## dosenelch (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Macht es Sinn, bei einer Spinnrute Sbirolinos oder Glasgewichte zu montieren, um kleinste Kunstköder weiter werfen zu können?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn, bei einer Spinnrute Sbirolinos oder Glasgewichte zu montieren, um kleinste Kunstköder weiter werfen zu können?


Wenn du weiter werfen willst: Ja. |supergri

Schalte aber am besten ein relativ langes Vorfach vor den Köder, um die Laufeigenschaften so wenig wie möglich zu verändern.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Kaka (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ist dieser Kescher zu empfehlen? Falls ja, hat der auch ein gummiertes Netz? 

http://www.amazon.de/Balzer-Metallica-2tlg-Kescher-Metallkopf/dp/B0060MQRPO/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1368613991&sr=1-1&keywords=Balzer+Metallica


----------



## Siever (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich habe den mit gummiertem Netz gleich 2 mal. Bin mehr als zufrieden! Wie es ausschaut, hat dieser KEIN Gumminetz. Hätte mich bei dem Preis auch gewundert. Ich gebe zu, dass die Beschreibung mit dem unverottbaren Netz sehr verwirrend ist.

Ich glaube, der mit Nylonnetz ist schwarz, der mit Gummi grün...


----------



## Kaka (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Kann jemand was zu diesem Kescher sagen? Zur gummierten Version. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/360657718742?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Slick (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich habe mir die Woche 2 Stück bestellt.

denn

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B003IPPJRI/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

und denn

http://www.ebay.de/itm/271133933730?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

da bist du besser aufgehoben.Gibt nichts zu bemängeln.Je länger umso besser,zusammenschieben kannst du immer noch.Es gibt nichts schlimmeres wenn der Kescher zu kurz ist.


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Guten Abend, 

ich komm grad vom See wo mir ein Gastfischer beim Pläuschchen erzählte, dass er gerade von einem 15-Jährigen kontrolliert worden sei. Er hat ihn gut beschrieben, ich weiss wen er meint und ich weiß dass er höchstens 16 ist.
Der Jüngling hatte auch angeblich einen Ausweis mit "Fischereiaufsicht", so wie es der Gastangler erzählte.

Staatliche Fischereiaufseher müssten doch mindestens 18 sein oder?

Wie siehts vereinsintern aus? Gibt es ein gesetzl Mindestalter?

Bei Verdacht darf der doch einem ins Auto glotzen.

Der Jung is 15 oder 16, schmächtig und unfreundlich wie sonst was, so einen kann man doch nicht kontrollieren schicken?

Wie sehen die Regelungen diesbezüglich aus??


----------



## Andal (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Irgendwer macht sich hier selber zum "Gesetzesbrecher". Nicht volljährige Kontrolleure, so was sieht kein Gesetz vor. Unhaltbar!

Dem Bürscherl gehört der Zahn gezogen!


----------



## aalex (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Vereinsintern darf jedes mitglied kontrolieren auch wenn er 13 ist aber ne fischerei aufsichts Marke bekommt doch nicht jeder zumindest bei uns nicht.
Der hat sich ein scherz erlaubt und selbst eine gebastelt .
Polizei anrufen und anzeigen wegen Urkunden fälschung.


----------



## BronkoderBär (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Abend, 

wenn man vereinsintern Kontrolleur werden möchte muss man doch auch einen Lehrgang besuchen und einen "Schein" machen?

Ab wieviel Jahren darf man das?

Google findet nix, oder ich fütter falsch, hab nix gefunden.

Ich werd mal mit unserem Vorstand reden müssen, der Jung führt sich auf wie der Rotz am Ärmel.


----------



## pike-81 (21. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!
In meinem alten Verein war/ist jedes Mitglied kontrollberechtigt.
Das steht extra auf den Gastkarten.
Ob das auch für Mitglieder der Jugendgruppe gilt, weiß ich leider nicht.
Petri


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Ich werd mal mit unserem Vorstand reden müssen, der Jung führt sich auf wie der Rotz am Ärmel.



Das dürfte die einzig brauchbare Lösung sein. Bitte berichte darüber, denn ich glaube der Bub führt sich desewegen so auf, weil er glaubt Narrenfreiheit zu haben, da Papi ja ein "wichtiger Mann" im Verein ist. Vielleicht der zweite Stellvertreter vom Ersatzkassenprüfer, oder so!


----------



## Lazarus (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> wenn man vereinsintern Kontrolleur werden möchte muss man doch auch einen Lehrgang besuchen und einen "Schein" machen?
> 
> Ab wieviel Jahren darf man das?


*Nachfolgendes bezieht sich auf Bayern *(andere Länder andere Sitten)

Es gibt strenggenommen keinen 'vereinsinternen' Kontrolleur. Auch diese sind nämlich offiziell, weil amtlich bestätigt.
Bestimmungen, dass (mache) Mitglieder die anderen kontrollieren dürfen, gelten so lange, wie alle mitmachen.

Der Verein kann Personen, die volljährig und zuverlässig sind, sowie zeitlich und gesundheitlich in der Lage sind, ihrer Aufgabe nachzukommen, der Fischereibehörde als Fischereiaufseher vorschlagen.
Weiterhin muss die Person einen Fischereischein und die nötigen Kenntnisse haben.
Ist all das gegeben, kann der Kandidat einen Eignungstest machen, falls er diesen besteht, ist er Fischereiaufseher.

Nachlesen kannst du im Fischereigesetz Art. 71 und 72 sowie in der Ausführungeverordnung §30/31.


----------



## antonio (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

so ist es auch in vielen anderen bl.
dennoch haben einige vereine in ihren satzungen regelwerken den passus, daß jedes vereinsmitglied am vereinsgewässer kontrollieren darf.
das ist dann eine vereinsinterne angelegenheit.
ob das immer rechtens ist(sobald es nichtvereinsmitglieder betrifft), steht auf nem andern blatt.

antonio


----------



## sonstwer (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hi!

Selbst, wenn bei euch jedes Vereinsmitglied "kontrollberechtigt" ist, was ja eh nur eine Absprachenangelegenheit ist, so wird wohl nicht jedes Vereinsmitglied dafür mit einer Kontrolleurs-Marke ausgestattet werden.

Für mich hört sich die ganze Angelegenheit so an, als wäre das der Junior von einem der Kontrolletties, der sich mal eben "just for fun" von Papa die Marke "ausgeliehen" hat, um mal ein wenig in Macht zu schwelgen und einen auf dicke Hose zu machen.
Die Fälschung eines solchen Dokuments will ich ihm mal nicht gleich unterstellen.

Streng genommen wäre das eine Amtsanmaßung und damit eine strafbare Handlung.
Bleibt die Frage, in wie weit er zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden kann, wegen seines Alters.

Tatsache ist, daß es ihn seinen eventuellen Angelschein kosten kann, denn es handelt sich hier um eine Fischereirechtliche Verfehlung.

Meine Lösung des Problems wäre, es bei der nächsten Kontrolle durch den Steppke auf eine Konfrontation mit der Polizei ankommen zu lassen, da ich doch sehr berechtigte Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit der Kontrolle hätte. :q


LG,
frank


----------



## phirania (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

einfach ruhe bewaren,name und anschrift aufnehmen.
das ganze dem verein melden,wenn er da nicht bekannt ist,einfach beim nächstenmal ignorieren oder die polizei rufen.
hat er nichts zu verbergen,gibt er seine daten freiwillig,wenn nicht stimmt da auch was nicht und man weiß sofort bescheid....


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

BronkoderBär wird ja eh mit dem Vorstand reden. Also sind wir mal gespannt, was der sagt. Ich tippe auf einen Rotzlöffel mit Cesarenwahn.


----------



## Onkelfester (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo Leutz,
ich hätte da gern mal Frage...;+

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Echoloten zum Festeinbau und mobilen Geräten?
Um dieser Antwort vorzubeugen: Das das Eine zum Festeinbau und das Andere zur mobilen Nutzung ist ist mir klar. Danke trotzdem für den Hinweis.

Liegt der Unterschied nur im Geber? Preislich kann es ja schon zu erheblichen Differenzen kommen. Kann man ein Gerät zum Festeinbau auch mobil benutzen?


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Du hast in beiden Ausführungen einmal der Gerät, einmal Geber, einmal Stromquelle. Beim Portable ist halt alles schön kompakt gehalten und schnell mal an einem Boot zum Einsatz gebracht. Die feste Einbauweise ist sicher an Bord die aufgeräumtere, aber auch die lässt sich per Basteln in eine portable Version ummodeln. Sieht halt dann meistens so aus und wiegt meistens auch schwerer. Ob der Geber nun an einer wackeligen Stange hängt, angedübelt, oder im Boot eingegossen ist, spielt keine Große Rolle, so lange die Signale sauber laufen und empfangen werden.

Richtig teure Geräte haben eben auch viele Gimmicks zu bieten. Farben, bessere Auflösung, Sidescanner u.s.w.. Die billigeren Teile zeigen dir halt weniger und manchmal auch sehr viel ungenauer an, was Sache ist.

How much is the fish? Das musst du dir selber zurechtlegen!


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

So,

ich werd heut Abend mal mit unserem Vorstand reden.
Bericht folgt...



Andere Frage:

Meine Abu Vendetta surrt in Verbindung mit der 0.08er Powerline wie sau, sodass man es direkt im Handgelenk spürt.
Schuld sind die Ringe in Verbindung mit der Schnur.

Kann man das irgendwie beheben?


----------



## Andal (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Da kannst du mache nix! 

Das ist wie mit einer Geige und einem Geigenbogen... wenn es nicht zusammenpasst, dann klingt es grausig.


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Gerade mit dem Vorstand gesprochen, er weiss in dieser Sache auch von nix, weder ob der Bursch Aufseher ist oder ob er überhaupt darf.
Er hat sich für die Info bedankt und wird sich informieren und sich darum kümmern.
Ich werd berichten...


----------



## BronkoderBär (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Gudn, 

ich werd morgen mal ein schlauchboot an unseren see nehmen um die köder rauszufahren, so 150m hab ich mal anvisiert.
Abgesehen hab ichs auf Hecht.
Schnur natürlich geflochtene und zum Ausgleich eine 2.5 lbs Karpfenrute.
Will ein dickes Rotauge, vll. auftreibend, als köder nehmen, auf Grund. 30g Laufblei.

Was muss ich beachten?


----------



## pike-81 (24. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!
Mit 30g könnte es schwer werden, die Schnur zu spannen.
Evtl. solltest Du die Schnur absenken.
Paß auf, daß andere Dir nicht in die Quere kommen. Beim Distanzfischen kann es schnell passieren. 
Prüfe ob Du den Fisch sicher drillen kannst (Hindernisse). Sonst brauchst Du einen zweiten Mann, und mußt nach dem Biß ins Boot.
Petri


----------



## BronkoderBär (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

so nix is gewesen ausser einem zupfer.


Andere Frage:


Lt. walkos Schnurtest sind die 15, 20 und 30 lbs Schnüre identisch.
Ich hab aber auch schon gelesen dass die 15 lbs angeglichen wurde.

kann da jmd. was dazusagen?


----------



## Kaka (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Vielleicht eine doofe Frage: Die Arc-Rollen haben ja diese "Verkleidung" am Schnurlaufröllchen. Die Schnur läuft da ja nicht unten durch sondern kommt oben drüber wieder raus. Schneidet die Schnur da nicht auf Dauer ein? Wozu dient diese Verkleidung? 

Siehe Bild: http://home.arcor.de/blady102/KOLOWROTKI-1/SPRO%20RED-2.JPG


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Da schneidet nix ein. Dieses gehaeuse ist dazu da die schnur schoen zum roellchen zu leiten. Einmal aufm roellchen beruehrt die schnur nur noch das roellchen. 


Andere frage: hab eine neue black gekauft, online, bei der spuer ich beim trockenkurbeln jeden zahn, also nicht uebermaeßig. Sowas hatte ich noch nie. Ist das vielleicht eine schlechte fettung? Grate? 
Laufen tut sie sonst gut, ich spuer halt die zaehne beim kurbeln. Das kenne ich nur von alten rollen.
Is da was nich i. O?


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Niemand?
Wie gesagt, alle meine Rollen liefen am Anfang schon gut.
Aber man hört ja v.A. bei Spro dass sie sich einlaufen müssten.


----------



## Kaka (30. Mai 2013)

Hatte heute mit meiner neuen Blackarc auch Probleme. Irgendwie wickelt die die Schnur unsauber. Die Schnur liegt öfter nicht eng an auf der Rolle. Deswegen hatte ich zweimal Kabelsalat und hab sehr viel Schnur verloren. Oder kann das an meiner neuen PP liegen?


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Wie meinst du nicht eng an der Rolle?
Dass die Schnur auf der Spule nicht schön eben bis zum Spulenrand aufgewickelt wird?


----------



## Kaka (30. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich nach dem auswerfen den Bügel umklappe, muss ich immer gucken und eventuell mit dem Finger die Schnur stramm halten damit sie sauber aufwickelt. Beim spinnen sehr nervig. Und da ist es mir dann zweimal passiert, dass sich beim Einkurbeln eine kleine Schlaufe bzw. Perücke gebildet hat und beim nächsten Auswurf gab's dann Tüddelei. Mir kommt es so vor als wenn das Schnurlaufröllchen der Blackarc die Schnur nicht sauber aufgreift. 

Das klappt bei meiner Exage und spiderwire stealth Code Red deutlich besser... obwohl beides hier meist schlechter eingeschätzt wird als Blackarc und PP.


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

bei leichten Ködern und einer drahtigen neuen Schnur kann das schon vorkommen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Taugt Vasiline als Schnurfett?


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich weiss jetzt zwar nicht wofür Schnurfett gut sein sollte, aber wenn du willst dass sie schwimmt kannst Vaseline schon nehmen.


Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit der Rolle ""Impala" von Angel-Domäne?

V. A. die Schnurwicklung würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Taugt Vasiline als Schnurfett?



Klappt zwar aber zieht dann Dreck magisch an.


----------



## sascha03 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo!
Gibt es einen Trick um Haken bei ganz kleinen Fischen zu lösen?
Hatte gestern 3 7-10cm Rotaugen und ein 10cm Barsch. 3 Haken habe ich abgeschnitten und einen gelöst und den Fisch dabei verletzt. Das ist mir noch nie passiert bei normaler Grösse (15-27cm). 
Benutzt habe ich eine Zange. Den Wiederhaken hatte ich angedrückt um einen Schohnhaken zu bekommen (hier ist nur catch&releas erlaubt).

Grüsse
Sascha!


----------



## pike-81 (10. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Gibt spezielle, lange, dünne Hakenlöser.
Die setzt man auf der Schnur auf, und kann damit bis zum Hakenbogen gleiten.
Eine Zange paßt wohl kaum ins Kleinfischmaul.
Alternativ Haken- und Ködergröße nach oben schrauben, um selektiver zu fangen.
Petri


----------



## sascha03 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo!
Das hatte ich bei meiner Black Arc auch. Ich habe mir angewöhnt die Schnur beim strammziehen immer festzuhalen. Ich denke es könnte auch an der Schnur liegen. Bei der Black Arc habe ich Angel Domäne Element X in 22er,die geht noch. Auf zwei anderen rollen hab ich Perca-Schnüre, eine katastrophe!
Die springt mir fast sofort von der Rolle!

Grüsse
Sascha!


----------



## sascha03 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Gibt spezielle, lange, dünne Hakenlöser.
> Die setzt man auf der Schnur auf, und kann damit bis zum Hakenbogen gleiten.
> Eine Zange paßt wohl kaum ins Kleinfischmaul.
> ...



Danke für die Hilfe!Hab die dünnen Hakenlöser noch nie gebraucht.Binn mal gespannt!#h


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich verwenden einen der folgenden Hakenlöser dafür.

http://www.zesox.de/out/pictures/generated/product/1/665_665_75/ZB-BEH-331-zb_beh_331_e.jpg

Die waren bei mir beim Stippruten Set dabei und sind von der größer her passend für die kleinen Fische.


----------



## sascha03 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo!
Ich habe auch solche.Muss ich mal testen.
Danke!


----------



## Kaka (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Habe mir heute mal eine gelbe Schnur geholt. Kann man da direkt Kunstköder anbinden oder scheucht die Farbe z.B beim Forellenangeln? Beim Hechtangeln stellt sich mir die Frage nicht, da ist eh ein S-Vorfach dran.


----------



## Forellenseeking (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich würde nen 1-1.5 m flourvorfach nehmen (kp ob das richtig geschrieben ist)

Lg jonbr


----------



## Kaka (10. Juni 2013)

Kann man das mit einem Tönnchenwirbel verbinden? Gibts solche Vorfächer auch fertig zu kaufen?


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Kannst z.B. mit einem Wirbel verbinden oder mit einem sog. No-Knot oder noch besser mit einem Knoten.
Hier sind einige Knoten dafür vorgestellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176127

Ich fische fast immer ohne Vorfach auf Forellen und Zander und binde die Köder direkt an meine (ebenfalls Gelbe) Geflochtene. 

Mein Kumpel hat immer Fluorcarbon vorgeschaltet.
Wir fangen beide ungefähr gleich gut.

Kann aber evlt. auch mit den einigermaßen trüben Gewässern bei uns zu tun haben.
Bei sehr klaren Gewässern, kanns vllt. schon was ausmachen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich hab hier ne 2.10 Vendetta 10-30 liegen und bin mir einfach nicht sicher welche Rolle ich raufschrauben soll.
Zielfisch ist ganz klar Hecht. Jerken, Twitchen usw.

Bei der Rolle hätt ich an ne 2000er Ryobi oder Spro gedacht, Applause oder Black Arc, doch hab ich Angst dass die Rolle zu schwach auf der Brust um dem ständigen Getwitche und Gerucke in Verbindung mit Hechten bis 70cm stand zu halten.

Mit ner 4000er Passion wäre sie schön ausgewogen, an der 4000er stört mich aber dass der Kurbelradius zu gross ist und ich ihn als unangenehm empfinde.

Hält so ne 2000er Vollaluexzenter meinem Vorhaben stand?


----------



## ayron (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



> Ich hab hier ne 2.10 Vendetta 10-30 liegen und bin mir einfach nicht sicher welche Rolle ich raufschrauben soll.





> ...doch hab ich Angst dass die Rolle zu schwach auf der Brust ....



Keine Angst, keine Angst...... wenn du das schaffst bekommst du nen Eis#h


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Ich hab hier ne 2.10 Vendetta 10-30 liegen und bin mir einfach nicht sicher welche Rolle ich raufschrauben soll.
> Zielfisch ist ganz klar Hecht. Jerken, Twitchen usw.
> 
> Bei der Rolle hätt ich an ne 2000er Ryobi oder Spro gedacht, Applause oder Black Arc, doch hab ich Angst dass die Rolle zu schwach auf der Brust um dem ständigen Getwitche und Gerucke in Verbindung mit Hechten bis 70cm stand zu halten.
> ...



wenn du richtig jerken willst, besorg dir ne Multirolle, is u einiges angeneher als mit Stationärrolle, mim Jerken machste dir die Statio kaputt.


----------



## ayron (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Die Rute hat 10-30 Gramm......


----------



## Wurschtsepp (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Auch bei ner Rute mit 10-30g is es mit ner multi angenehmer


----------



## Kaka (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Habe eine Frage zum Sbirolino. Fische (Spinnfischen) oft am See auf Forellen oder Barsche. Dazu nehme ich natürlich sehr kleine Köder (z.B Ugly Duckling, kleine Mepps etc.) und komme natürlich nur auf geringe Wurfweiten. Rute ist eine Vendetta mit 5-20 WG in 2,40 m. Kann ich mir da einfach einen Sbirolino holen und den praktisch wie einen Schwimmer vorschalten, damit ich weiter rauskomme? Lese immer von langen Vorfächern beim Sbiroangeln, aber zu lang darf es bei meiner Rute und guten Würfen auch nicht sein oder? 

Kann mir da jemand Auskunft geben wie ich da am besten montiere und welche Sbiros (Gewicht, sinkend etc?) dafür geeignet wären? Habe schon über Sbiros gelesen, aber irgendwie ist mir das noch nicht ganz klar.

Oder was ganz anderes um weiter werfen zu können?!


----------



## BronkoderBär (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

ein Vorfach von 2m ist sinnvoll, sowas zu werfen macht aber selbst mit einer 3.60er keinen Spass.



Ich hab mir ein neues Handteil für meine Spinrute bestellt, das alte is am Arsch.
Hat sich der Zapfen in das Spitzenteil eingeschliffen sodass es mit einem neuen handteil Probleme geben könnte?
Die Rute ist ein Jahr alt.


----------



## sascha03 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo!
Sind Störe Fried- oder Raubfische?

Grüsse
Sascha!#h


----------



## sascha03 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo!
Hatte Sontag eine 15cm Äsche in meinem Vereinsgewässer vom HSV de Hering gefangen.Leider kein Foto. Kommt das öfter vor?
Ausser Barsche fängt man hier eigentlich nur auf Friedfische und das Wasser ist sehr trüb.In Stillgewässern kommt die doch sonst nur in klaren Seen Nordeuropas vor.Vieleicht zufällig bei anderen Besatzfichen (Rotaugen,Schleien,Karpfen etc.) dabei gewesen?

Grüsse
Sascha!#h


----------



## Jose (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



sascha03 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Sind Störe Fried- oder Raubfische?
> 
> Grüsse
> Sascha!#h



also, friedfische sind friedlich, raubfische rauben und 
störfische stören :m


je nachdem, schau mal hier


----------



## Andal (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Jose schrieb:


> also, friedfische sind friedlich, raubfische rauben und
> störfische stören :m
> 
> 
> je nachdem, schau mal hier



Backfische machen also Brötchen?


----------



## dosenelch (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Jose schrieb:


> also, friedfische sind friedlich, raubfische rauben und
> störfische stören :m




Klar, schon mal was von Störsendern gehört?


----------



## Jose (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Klar, schon mal was von Störsendern gehört?



nööh, noch nicht. empfang war immer zu gestört.

außerdem gehts nicht um störs und deren endern.
jäger wissen da besser bescheid mit ihren zwölf und den entsprechenden endern.

@andal, backfische sind in diesem zusammenhang eigentlich ungeeignet, die sind immer lecker, so oder so und später eindeutig dem raubzeug zuzuordnen.


----------



## sascha03 (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo!
Danke! Also nur der Herr Hausen ist ein Raubfisch. Hätte ich mir eigentlich auch denken können. Es heisst ja auch StörenFried und nicht StörenRaub.
Danke!
Grüsse
Sascha!


----------



## Jose (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



sascha03 schrieb:


> ...Es heisst ja auch StörenFried und nicht StörenRaub...



#6#6#6 sehr schönes wortspiel #6#6#6


----------



## Kaka (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Zwei kleinere Fragen. 

1. Habe gestern das erste Mal einen 5er Mepps auf Hecht gefischt. Wahnsinn was das Teil für einen Widerstand erzeugt. Richtig anstrengend bei mehrmaligem Einkurbeln. Gefischt mit einer Black Arc 8400. Das ist schon normal oder geht mir da die Rolle kaputt wenn man öfter so fest kurbeln muss?!

2. Ich will jetzt dann nach mehrmaligen Seefischen auch mal an einen Bach gehen. Wie fischt man da am besten auf Forelle mit Kunstköder (kleine Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker)? Flussaufwärts werfen, flussabwärts? Werft ihr da oder lässt man den Köder abtreiben um ihn wieder einzuholen?!


----------



## Taxidermist (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



> das erste Mal einen 5er Mepps auf Hecht gefischt. Wahnsinn was das Teil für einen Widerstand erzeugt.



Genau deshalb ist der auch so fängig!



> geht mir da die Rolle kaputt wenn man öfter so fest kurbeln muss?!



Ich halte nicht viel von der Red Arc, aber das sollte sie wirklich aushalten!

Auf Forelle am Bach ist es am einfachsten kleine Wobbler abwärts treiben zu lassen und sie dann rankurbeln.Allerdings ist da auch der Mepps in Größe 2 oder 3 ein recht fängiger Köder und die kannst du sowohl mit als auch gegen die Strömung  fischen.

Jürgen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von der Red Arc, aber das sollte sie wirklich aushalten!



Zum Glück hat er die Black Arc, die hat kein Wormshaft, also noch weniger ein Problem.


----------



## pike-81 (23. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!

Spinnfischen im Fluß ist schon eine Sache für sich.
Man kann die Strömung super nutzen:
-Mit dem Strom geführt, laufen viele Köder, wie z.B. Spinner und Blinker tiefer. Dafür müssen sie aber auch schneller geführt werden, und verlassen schneller den fängigen Bereich.
-Gegen den Strom kann man sie langsamer führen, aber sie werden auch von der Strömung nach oben gedrückt. Wobbler oder Softjerks kann man sogar auf der Stelle führen.
-Besonders effektiv ist der Wurf direkt ans gegenüberliegende Ufer. Dann drückt die Strömung den Köder in einem Bogen ans eigene Ufer. So kann man meterweise ganze Strecken komplett abscannen.
-Der Fisch steht immer mit dem Kopf gegen die Strömung. Wenn man dicht an die Beute heran muß, oder beim Waten sollte man dies im Hinterkof behalten.
Petri


----------



## BronkoderBär (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Was macht ihr bei Macken an der Aluspule?
Ich schleif sie mit feinem Sandpapier weg und polier dann alles mitm Dremel. Die Eloxierung is dann natürlich weg.


----------



## Forellenseeking (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Moin, 
Ich finde diesen Thread echt eine super Sache!!

Jez habe ich aber auch mal ne Frage. Also ich fahre demnächst an einen Fluss mit stärkerer Strömung als die Kanäle die ich sonst befische. Da Posen zu schnell weg getrieben werden, wollte ich eig Feedern nur das Problem ist das ist leider nur eine light Feederrute hab und ich mind. 80-120 g. werfen muss. Jez zu meiner Frage: Kann ich einfach eine härtere Spitze dran machen, wenn ja wie viel oz. sollte sie haben?
Ich hoffe jmd. kann mir meine Fragen beantworten.
MfG

Jonas


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Entscheidend ist, wie viel deine Rute werfen kann, die Spitzen sind lediglich Bissanzeiger und da kann man sehr wohl eine starke Spitze, 3 oz. aufwärts einsetzen. Das ganze hat aber seine Grenzen, wenn die Rute an sich zu schwach wird. 

Eine Light Feeder wird wohl so um die 60 gr. Wurfgewicht vertragen und mit ihr lassen sich sehr vorsichtig vielleicht 100 gr. in den Nahbereich schlenzen, was aber auch nur einen etwas faulen Kompromiss darstellen wird.


----------



## Forellenseeking (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ok. Danke, das werde ich dann wohl mal ausprobieren, soll ja keine Dauerlösung sein. Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Geht das vllt auch einfach mit ner Matchrute?
MfG
Jonas


----------



## Andal (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Was verstehst du unter einer Matchrute?

Normalerweise haben die bei vielleicht 30 gr. das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Damit einen 100 gr. Korb setzen ist schon sehr gewagt. Dann nimm lieber eine Karpfenrute, oder etwas in der Gewichtsklasse. Feedern kann man auch gut ohne Zitterspitzen. Man muss dann eben die Schnur sehr genau beobachten.


----------



## Forellenseeking (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ok. Ich werde es einfach mit der härteren Spitze versuchen
Danke für deine schnellen Antworten.


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Guten, 

Aluspulen sind nicht aus reinem Alu gefertigt?
Dafür sind sie zu schwer.
Da ich die Macken auf meiner Abwurfkante immer wegschleif und so die Eloxierung verloren geht frag ich mich ob diese Legierung oxidiert.
Testweise hab ich die Spule meiner Zalt Arc an der Seite eingeritzt und sie für ein paar Tage in Wasser gelegt. Die Kratzer sind genau so silbern wie zuvor.
Der Spulenkörper scheint auch nicht lackiert zu sein.

Diese Legierung oxidiert also nicht oder nur sehr langsam.

Die Eloxierung der Abwurfkante dient meines Erachtens nur dazu sie glatter und härter zu machen, nicht um vor Korrosion zu schützen.

Liege ich richtig?


----------



## Mikesch (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo ...Bär,
Aluminium und dessen Legierungen haben die Eigenschaft eine Oxidschicht auf der Oberfläche selbst zu erzeugen, diese Eigenschaft wird durch das Eloxieren nur verstärkt um eine dickere Schicht und/oder eine farbliche Veränderung zu erhalten.
Aluminiumoxid (Al2O3) ist ein Korund = sehr hart (Mohshärte: 9).

Du solltest die Abwurfkante nicht schleifen, eher polieren!


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hey, 

ja erst schleife ich das gröbste weg und dann kommt der Dremel mit Filzkopf und Polierpaste zum einsatz.
Funktioniert recht gut.

Kann man wohl nich sagen was die da angerührt haben, aber korrodieren tuts recht langsam.


----------



## Kaka (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

War Freitag und Samstag das erste Mal im Anglerleben am Bach. Ging auch ganz gut. 3 Döbel, 2 Forellen, 1 Barsch, 1 Hecht. 

Hab auch verschiedene Köder versucht. Gefangen hab ich durchgängig mit Wobbler (Ugly Duckling, Salmo Hornet). Kleine Blinker und Spinner hatte ich das Problem, dass diese zu oberflächennah laufen bzw. bei schnellerem Kurbeln gegen den Strom aus dem Wasser "platschen". Gibts da irgendwelche Tricks um das zu vermeiden bzw. die Spinner auf größere Tiefe zu bringen? Kleines Schrotblei am Vorfach hab ich versucht. Hat auch nicht so viel gebracht...


----------



## Kotzi (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Es gibt so kleine Vorschaltbleie mit Stange, hab ich jedenfals bei einem Mepps Spinner dazu gekriegt, damit sollte das eigentlich klappen.
Weiß jedoch nicht ob es die auch einzeln gibt.


----------



## pike-81 (30. Juni 2013)

Moinsen!
Entscheidend ist auch die Blattform. Ovale Spinner haben mehr Druck und Auftrieb, schlanke Weidenblätter (Willow) weniger.
Beim Führen mit der Strömung, läuft Blech auch tiefer.
Petri


----------



## BronkoderBär (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Abend, 

welcher Fisch hat kleine runde Schuppen. Hab einfach mal den 30g Jig ins flachwasser geschlenzt und durchgezogen, dann natürlich etwas quergehakt was gut gezogen hat und vollgas in eine richtung abgehauen ist.
auf dem jig war dann eine schuppe.
kleine, rund, am rand dunkel.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

hast kein pic von gemacht?


----------



## BronkoderBär (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ne, leider nich.
Die schuppe war annähernd kreisrund, aussen sehr dunkel und ziemlich klein, etwas größer als ein zigarettenquerschnitt.

barschartige können s nich sein, kammschuppen, für karpfen oder ähnliches zu klein, was bleibt da noch?
Forelle?


----------



## CarpCrakc (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Dann passt die Färbung nicht.
Wieso schließt du nen Karpfen aus ?
Besonders die kleinen legen am Anfang die besten Fluchten zurück.
Ich hab mir sogar schon überlegt , meinen Picker am Boden festzuzurren , weil die kleinen Karpfen immer die Spitze samt Picker umreißen


----------



## Andal (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Der Aitel hat beispielsweise schwarz gerandete Schuppen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Danke für die Antworten.
Wird wohl Hecht oder Döbel gewesen sein.
Da isn Einlauf und da stehen gerne die Döbel und Hechte.
Mich interessierts nur weil der Fisch schnurstraxx in eine Richtung abgezischt ist.


----------



## Andal (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ja mei... du hättest vermutlich auch einen verstärkten Fluchtreflex, wenn dich ein scharfer Haken ritzen will.


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Gritzt worra ja scho, stad haldn heid a mein der Grippl


----------



## Andal (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Gritzt worra ja scho, stad haldn heid a mein der Grippl



#6

Des werd scho... s naxte moi kafst eham a Hoibe!


----------



## Margarelon (2. August 2013)

Moin zusammen.

Hab gerade ein paar Fische auf der Sonnenbank gesehen. Leider hatte ich keine Brille auf und kann auf meinen tollen Handyfotos auch nicht viel erkennen...
Die standen an einem Bacheinlauf, ca. 25 - 30 cm lang.. 
Irgendeine Ahnung, was was waren?

Ach Foto wäre gut...


----------



## BronkoderBär (2. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Döbel vll.
Bei uns am Einlauf steht auch immer ein Rudel großer Döbel.


----------



## grubenreiner (2. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

sieht auch (soweit auf dem Foto erkennbar) nach Döbeln aus.
Rotaugen stehen zwar auch gerne so in der Sonne allerdings meist nicht so verteilt und etwas geordneter.


----------



## hugo haschisch (2. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Könnte auch ein Schwarm Hechte  sein....


----------



## Jose (2. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



hugo haschisch schrieb:


> Könnte auch ein Schwarm Hechte  sein....



good dope :m


----------



## u-see fischer (2. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Tippe auch auf Döbel.

Der 2.Fisch von links sieht auch irgendwie "rund" aus.


----------



## Margarelon (2. August 2013)

Ah ja, besten Dank!

Der Hecht stieg aus der Gumpe daneben auf...


----------



## Derbi17 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Was ist eure Persönliche Nummer 1 Marke ?


----------



## pike-81 (6. August 2013)

Moinsen!
Kommt drauf an:
Ruten = Sportex
Rollen = Shimano
Köder = kein Favorit, da picke ich mir überall was  raus&hellip;
Petri


----------



## thanatos (12. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Gar keine,für mich ist das Gerät entscheident und da
ist es mir egal was drauf steht,Weiß doch heut eh 
keine Sau wo´s herkommt.
Das billige Abziehbild treibt doch bloß den Preis nach oben.|gr:


----------



## Andal (12. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



thanatos schrieb:


> Gar keine,für mich ist das Gerät entscheident und da
> ist es mir egal was drauf steht,Weiß doch heut eh
> keine Sau wo´s herkommt.
> Das billige Abziehbild treibt doch bloß den Preis nach oben.|gr:



Das stimmt auch nur sehr bedingt. Denn hinter jedem "Abziehbild" steht noch etwas mehr. Dieses "Mehr" ist aber sehr ausschlaggebend, wenn es um Service und Support geht. Den einen reicht es, einen Artikel unter die Leute gebracht zu haben und danach die Sintflut. Dem anderen, der den praktisch identischen Artikel vertreibt, interessiert es aber sehr wohl, dass dazu auch noch Service und eine Ersatzteilversorgung mit angeboten wird.

Dementsprechend ist es nicht so ganz einerlei, für welches "Abziehbild" man sich entscheidet. Bei einem Kescher für 19,95 € juckt mich das auch nicht, von wem er ist. Aber bei einer Feederrute für über 100,- € sehr wohl. Da lege ich Wert darauf, dass sie auch mit den passenden Originalersatzspitzen versorgt werden kann.


----------



## Margarelon (16. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Mal 'ne blöde Frage. 
Als quasi Startseite nutze ich die "abonnierten Themen". Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, von dort direkt auf den ersten ungelesenen Beitrag eines Threads zu kommen? Also wirklich mit nur einem Klick? 
Ich kann entweder immer nur in den Thread und dann auf "ersten ungelesenen Beitrag" oder auf den letzten Beitrag im Thread...

Und per Forumrunner auf dem Handy komme ich immer auf den ersten ungelesenen, was ziemlich praktisch ist...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (16. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

:mBei mir ist da ein kleines blaues Kästchen mit ´nem  Pfleil nach unten vor dem Namen des Threads.

Bei Dir nicht?
Oder nur noch nicht entdeckt...|kopfkrat


----------



## BronkoderBär (22. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Tag,

hab meine erste Vendetta geschrottet (Autotür#q) und hab jetzt die zweite. Im Vergleich zur ersten ist diese deutlich weicher, was mir ganz und garnicht gefällt.

Wie bringen die sowas fertig?
Matte nicht genau abgeschnitten?

Wenn das nicht immer so eine Glückssache im Niedrigpreissektor wär#d


----------



## mathei (22. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Tag,
> 
> hab meine erste Vendetta geschrottet (Autotür#q)


da bist du nicht der einzige. schön in die Schiebetür #q


----------



## Untutored (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir eine Rolle zulegen. Es soll eine Black Arc werden. Leider kann ich mit den Nummern dahinter nichts anfangen. Also jetzt meine Frage: Was bedeuten diese? Also zum Beispiel:  8100,8300,8400 etc

ist mir auch bei anderen Rollen aufgefallen z.B. Fin Nor 4000, 9500, . Bedeutet es überall das selbe? Weil bei der Okuma Longbow eine 40 oder 50 dahintersteht?;+

Vielen Dank


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

die" nummern" geben die spulengrösse an, je größer umso mehr schnur passt drauf


----------



## Untutored (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Vielen Dank, das klärt einiges...#6

gibts da irgendein Faktor, also "8000 = 100Meter von 0.33" oder ist das der Umfang? Und warum ist bei der Okuma (u.v.a.) eine kleine Nummer angegeben wie 40/50/95?#c


----------



## u-see fischer (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Untutored schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das klärt einiges...#6
> 
> gibts da irgendein Faktor, also "8000 = 100Meter von 0.33" oder ist das der Umfang? Und warum ist bei der Okuma (u.v.a.) eine kleine Nummer angegeben wie 40/50/95?#c



Bei Shimano kann eine 4000er Rolle 100 Meter einer 0,40 mm Monoschnur aufnehmen, eine 3000er Rolle 100 Meter 0,30 mm usw.
Andere Hersteller handhaben das auch so.


----------



## Untutored (28. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bei Shimano kann eine 4000er Rolle 100 Meter einer 0,40 mm Monoschnur aufnehmen, eine 3000er Rolle 100 Meter 0,30 mm usw.
> Andere Hersteller handhaben das auch so.




#g

Vielen Dank, macht Sinn.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Bei Shimano kann eine 4000er Rolle 100 Meter einer 0,40 mm Monoschnur aufnehmen, eine 3000er Rolle 100 Meter 0,30 mm usw.
> Andere Hersteller handhaben das auch so.



Wenigstens in der Theorie, wenn die Schnurdurchmesser den Tatsachen entsprechen.


----------



## bubbka (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Grad zu faul zum Googlen, daher kommt die hier die Frage:

Wie angelt man mit der guten alten Kartoffel? Roh oder gekocht? Am Haar oder direkt am Haken? Zielfisch: so ziemlich jeder Friedfisch außer Karpfen, beim Feedern. 
Im Voraus besten Dank!


----------



## Stefff (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*







bubbka schrieb:


> Grad zu faul zum Googlen, daher kommt die hier die Frage:
> 
> Wie angelt man mit der guten alten Kartoffel? Roh oder gekocht? Am Haar oder direkt am Haken? Zielfisch: so ziemlich jeder Friedfisch außer Karpfen, beim Feedern.
> Im Voraus besten Dank!



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269291

schau mal hier nach!!

Man(n) muß ja nicht gleich Goggelen,
Suchfunktion gibt`s auch!


----------



## bubbka (29. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Danke! Der Thread ist ja aber relativ lang, also: too long didn't read. 

Habe auf eine kurze, bündige Antwort gehofft, wie es auch dem Sinn des Threats entspricht|rotwerden

Aber ich lese mich dann mal rein|wavey:


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hat SChon mal jmd. erlebt dass sich ein Großhecht nach dem Biss einfach auf den Boden stellt und nix macht?
Letztes We an einem Stausee am Damm gufiert, paar meter vorm Ufer spür ich was, hau an und werd fast mit ins wasser mitgerissen so is das ding abgegangen. is dann ein paar meter rein und einfach stehengeblieben. ich hab ordentlich druck gemacht um den fisch von bojen und dem beton des ausllaufs fern zu halten, aber er bewegte sich keinen mm. mittendrin schießt das viech mit einer gewalt los, unglaublich, natürlich am beton vorbei, zack, schnur durchgewetzt.
ich schätze auf einen quergehakten karpfen.
oder?


----------



## d0ni (30. August 2013)

Eher n Wels würd ich sagen


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hab immer wieder erlebt, dass Aal-Angler das Tiroler Hölzl nutzen, obwohl der Boden nicht schlammig ist. Hat das einen tieferen Sinn oder soll das nur das Blei ersetzen?


----------



## Hannoi1896 (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Renko1211 schrieb:


> Hab immer wieder erlebt, dass Aal-Angler das Tiroler Hölzl nutzen, obwohl der Boden nicht schlammig ist. Hat das einen tieferen Sinn oder soll das nur das Blei ersetzen?



Kann auch bei Steinen oder anderen Hindernissen unter Wasser praktisch sein, da die Schnur aus diesen herausgehalten wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



> Kann auch bei Steinen oder anderen Hindernissen unter Wasser praktisch sein, da die Schnur aus diesen herausgehalten wird.



Und lässt sich wegen seiner länglichen Form auch besser aus der Steinpackung herausziehen, als ein Sarg- oder Birnenblei,noch gesteigert, wenn man anstelle des Klassikers mit Holzstab, die aus Silikonschlauch verwendet!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (30. August 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Und bei riskantem Untergrund noch billiger, wenn man statt Bleien einfach einen großen Nagel am Seitenarm benützt.


----------



## Untutored (1. September 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo, ich war am WE am Wasser. Leider Schneider#d

Es war ein kleiner Waldsee mit vielen Eichen Drumherum. Immer wieder fielen Eicheln mit einem tiefen Platschen ins Wasser. 
Sind die Fische daran gewohnt oder übt das klatschen eine Scheuchwirkung aus? Nicht mal einen Zupfer hatten wir.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (1. September 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

daran sollten die fische sich im laufe der jahre gewöhnt haben. eicheln,zweige und blätter....


----------



## d0ni (7. September 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hatte heute Nachmittag nen Fisch dran, nahe an den Seerosen/Wasserpest. 

Der Fisch hat nen paar Kopfschläge gemacht, ins Kraut rein und mein Haken hab ich dann aus der Wasserpest gezogen :/ 

Zu meiner Frage: Schüttelt ein Wels auch den Kopf beim Drill? 

Ich tippe ja auf Hecht aber ... keine Ahnung.


----------



## Kaka (10. September 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Kurze Frage zum FC Vorfach beim Spinnfischen am Bach auf Forelle und Barsch: Wie lang macht ihr das Vorfach bzw. macht ihr überhaupt eins hin? Hauptschnur ist eine 0,20 mm Balzer Platinum Royal.


----------



## keinangelprofi (11. September 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

ich mach ein kurzes Stahlvorfach dran, weil auch Hechte drin sind. Keine Hechte, kein Vorfach.
VG BH


----------



## BronkoderBär (2. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Abend, 

kleine Frage:

wieviel Unterschied macht es wenn man bspw. an einem 4.5er Shaker einen 8g Erie anstatt eines 8g Rundkopfes verwendet?

Speziell beim Zanderangeln:

der Erie geht ja bedingt durch seinen schwerpunkt eher nach vorne als nach oben.
Da schießt er dam Zander quasi davon und die Absinkphase wird bei gleichem Kopfgewicht kürzer, da er ja nicht so hoch steigt.
Oder verdrängt er durch die Schwerpunktaufhängung mehr wasser durch den gufi und sinkt langsamer?

Welchen Kopf verwendet ihr bevorzugt in 6m tiefe und normalen Wurfweiten von 30, 40m?


----------



## Kaka (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Frage zu den Refos. Habe vorhin am Bach 3 gefangen. 2 hatten beim Ausnehmen sehr viel Laich an Bord. Dachte Refos können sich hier nicht fortpflanzen?! Oder ist das Zeug unbefruchtet?!


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Der Laich *in* den Forellen ist sowieso unbefruchtet, denn das Sperma gibt der Milchner erst im Wasser beim Ablaichen hinzu!
Einen Laichansatz bilden auch Refos aus und da es nicht zum ablaichen kommen wird, bildet sich dieser auch wieder zurück.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Sie laichen auch ab, was man in den kommenden Wochen durchaus auch beobachten kann, wenn z.B. die Rogner Laichgruben schlagen. Nur wird draus meistens nichts, weil die Bedingungen einfach nicht stimmen.


----------



## BronkoderBär (21. November 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Wär mal bitte jemand so lieb und wiegt seine 260er Slammer für mich?

Ich kauf denen die 340g nicht ab...

Danke


----------



## Kaka (29. November 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Gehe morgen zum Abschluss meines ersten Angeljahres mit der leichten Spinnrute an den Bach. Nur Kunstköder erlaubt. Zielfische Refo und Döbel. Was muss ich bei den mittlerweile kälteren Temperaturen beachten? Langsamer führen, tiefer fischen. Oder ist das noch nicht so wichtig. Eine richtige Kälteperiode über viele Tage hatten wir ja noch nicht. 

Gibts noch weitere Tipps?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (30. November 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Wär mal bitte jemand so lieb und wiegt seine 260er Slammer für mich?
> 
> Ich kauf denen die 340g nicht ab...
> 
> Danke



361g mit 20er Powerpro gefüllt.


----------



## BronkoderBär (30. November 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Dankeschööön


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo,
Ich möchte mir vom Weihnachtsgeld ein bisschen Tackle kommen lassen und zwar in diesem Shop:

http://www.pecheur.com/de/de/

leider bin ich so blöd und find nach langer Zeit noch nicht, wo ich mich registrieren kann. |kopfkrat
Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand erklärt, wo das geht oder einen Link sendet.:m


----------



## hanzz (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

So wie ich das gerade gesehen hab, packste Deinen Kram in den Warenkorb und wenn Du damit fertig bist, kannst Du die weiteren Bestellschritte durchführen (Liefer- u. Rechnungsadresse, Zahlart, ...)

Zum Schluss bestätigen und ab die Post.


----------



## Vanner (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Artikel in den Warenkorb legen und wenn es zur Kasse geht dann kannst du deine Daten eingeben.

 Oh da war ich wohl zu spät.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Vielen Dank ihr Beiden,

ich hab überall gesucht, außer da, jetzt hats endlich geklappt.

Mfg Laichzeit


----------



## NedRise (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo zusammen,

eignet sich der Albrightknoten als Schlagschnur Knoten auch dazu zwei monofile Schnürre (035mm mit 0,55mm zu verbinden?

Oder ist er nur dafür gedacht eine mono mit einer multifilen sicher zu verbinden?|kopfkrat

Gruss|wavey:


----------



## u-see fischer (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



NedRise schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eignet sich der Albrightknoten als Schlagschnur Knoten auch dazu zwei monofile Schnürre (035mm mit 0,55mm zu verbinden?
> 
> ...



Kenne den Albrightknoten als Verbindungsknoten zwischen Flugschnur und Vorfach beim Fliegenfischen, in der verbesserten Version ebenfalls zum Verbinden von Geflecht zu Mono. Der Albrightknoten ist jedenfalls optimal wenn Schnüre mit stark unterschiedlichem Durchmesser miteinander verbunden werden sollen.

Für 0,35 und 0,55 Mono würde ich den Schlagschnurknoten verwenden, kannst aber auch mal versuchen und berichten obs in Deinem Fall auch mit dem Albrightknoten funktioniert hat.


----------



## hanzz (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ab wann zwei Schnüre stark unterschiedlich sind ?


----------



## NedRise (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Danke, werde mal beides probieren, muss erstmal meine Schlagschnur.. kaufen..|rolleyes


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Wie kann so ein Angelversandriese wie Gerlinger überleben?

Heut is der Gerlingerkatalog gekommen.

Gerlinger interessiert mich schon lang nicht mehr, aber mal reingeglotzt.

Natürlich erst ins Supersonderrabattheftchen.

Mich hat die blanke Wut gepackt.

Alles wird als Supersonderrabatt angepriesen, die ohnehin unrealistische UVP durchgestrichen, den neuen Megapreis drunter. In den meisten anderen Onlineläden ist der Standardpreis locker 10, 20% wenn nicht noch mehr, niedriger.

Dann hab ich mal den Hauptkatalog durchgeblättert.

Die wollen allen Ernstes für 5 VMC-Jigs 5€ haben.
Für 4.50 bekommt man 10 Stück.

Das zieht sich endlos so fort.

Überteuert ohne Ende, alles, Schnüre, Rollen, Ruten, Kukö, Kleinteile.

Wie können die den Riesenladen halten?

Wie können die so ein Riesensortiment aufbauen?

Die Leute sind ja nicht dumm, haben alle Internet zum vergleichen usw.

Und wie immer die grössten Banalitäten angepriesen werden, CNC-Kurbel, ausgewuchteter Rotor, ach du ********.

Gerlinger und Konsorten wie Askari meide ich wie die Pest.
Wobei Askari in Sachen Preisgestaltung wozhl ein bisschen besser dasteht. Aber die können mich auch mal.
Wer mit Absicht seine ausverkauften Sonderrabattartikel zu wirklich guten Preisen nicht aus dem Shop löscht, um die Leute über Suchmaschinen in den Shop zu locken, bekommt von mir keinen Penny.


----------



## Kaka (18. März 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Verbinde meine 0,08 Geflochtene immer mit einem 0,20er FC von Stroft als Vorfach. Hält perfekt. Nun habe ich mir aber eine Rolle mit 0,20er Stroft GTM gefüllt und will diese ebemfalls mit meinem 0,20er FC1 von Stroft verbinden. 

Frage: ich lese immer der Albright ist zum Verbinden UNTERSCHIEDLICHER Schnurstärken. Kann ich den trotzdem nutzen obwohl Hauptschnur und FC beide 0,20 er Durchmesser haben?! Oder ist das keine gute Idee?!


----------



## Allround-Angler (25. März 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Nicht lesen, ausprobieren|wavey:!
Knoten binden, Waage oder Gewicht dran und testen.


----------



## Kaka (25. März 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Schon passiert letzten Samstag. Hält Bombe. Hänger ist unten am Wirbel gerissen und nicht oben an der Verbindung FC / Hauptschnur. Genau wie gewollt am hängerträchtigen Bach. Jedes Mal ca 1,5 m FC1 Stroft Verlust käme irgendwann teuer.


----------



## Allround-Angler (26. März 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Kaka schrieb:


> Schon passiert letzten Samstag. Hält Bombe. Hänger ist unten am Wirbel gerissen und nicht oben an der Verbindung FC / Hauptschnur. Genau wie gewollt am hängerträchtigen Bach. Jedes Mal ca 1,5 m FC1 Stroft Verlust käme irgendwann teuer.



Gut, da sind wir alle schlauer#6.
Wobei es mich schon wundert, daß ein Verbindungsknoten mehr aushält als ein Öhrknoten.
Könnte ja daran liegen, daß beim Albright die Monoschnur ja nur geknickt und umwickelt wird und nicht geknotet.


----------



## Fiat (27. März 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Schwimmwesten und Ankerball sollten bei Boddengewässer immer dabei sein denn man weiss nie was passieren kann..
LG


----------



## FischstäbchenToGo (28. März 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo zusammen,

für allgemeine Fragen habe ich diese Seite hier gefunden: www.angelschein.net

Thematisch werden dort die Fischereiprüfung, Fischwilderei und noch ein paar weitere Fragen beantwortet. Vielleicht hilft es euch ja hier und dort weiter 

Petri
FischstäbchenToGo


----------



## Seb_Me (23. August 2014)

*Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort*

Hallo, ich kenne solche Topics aus anderen Foren und hab mir gedacht hier könnte es auch passen...
Für kurze Fragen zwischendurch, die dann auch einfach, ohne riesen Diskussion, beantwortet werden, ohne jedes Mal ein neues Topic zu öffnen.
Sollte kein Interesse bestehen einfach wieder schließen.

Gruß


----------



## Seb_Me (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort*

Da hätte ich nämlich auch die erste. ;-)
Machts eigentlich Sinn sich neben einen Angler zu setzen der anfüttert? Mit pva-bags? Oder "zieht" er die Fische weg und ich sitze daneben und gucke nur zu.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort*

Letztlich entscheidet der Fisch welches Futter er fressen will. Kann sein du hast mehr Bisse mit PVA Fütterung als er mit herkömmlicher Fütterung.
Davon ab spielen in dieser Überlegung sehr viele Faktoren ein Rolle.
Ganz wichtig die Angelstelle(Untergrund, Tiefe). Ebenso ist es gut möglich dass die Fische(besonders am Ende einer Saison) große Futterplätze meiden usw. usf.......:m

Da hilft nur probieren.


----------



## Surf (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort*

Macht das Angeln ohne Widerhaken bei vorsichtigen Aalen Sinn oder schlängen die sich im Drill vom Haken?
Thx


----------



## Vanner (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort*

Was soll den vorsichtigen Aal an einem Widerhaken stören? 
 Haken ohne Widerhaken setzt man in der Regel ein um Fische schonend abhaken und zurücksetzten zu können.


----------



## Seb_Me (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort*

Versuch macht kluch. Ich bin gespannt. 
@surf: Die Aale die ich bisher erwischt habe waren allesamt mit angedrücktem Widerhaken.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort*

Hi,
So einen Thread haben wir bereits.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261013


----------



## Seb_Me (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hi,
> So einen Thread haben wir bereits.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=261013


Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Wo finde ich den denn?


----------



## feko (23. August 2014)

*AW: Kurze Frage - kurze Antwort*

Klick doch einfach mal kurz auf den link =)
Der mit der blauen Schrift


----------



## Seb_Me (23. August 2014)

Der link funktioniert, ja, aber mit  tapatalk komme ich immer hier hin zurück...
Dann kann das hier geschlossen werden. 
Und das andere topic vielleichtiwo oben angepinnt.


----------



## Seb_Me (23. August 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Danke!


----------



## Onkelfester (27. August 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo Mädels. 

ich würde gern am Wochenende des Deutschen Einerleis, also Anfang Oktober, mit nem Kutter auf Platte fahren.
Kann mir mal jemand einen Tip für einen Kutter geben, der sowas anbietet?
Ist das überhaupt eine sinnvoll Zeit, um auf Platte raus zu fahren?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Seb_Me (27. August 2014)

Ich hätte auch noch was. Ich will mir eine neue Rolle besorgen. Das es die Penn live liner wird ist geklärt. Nur welche Größe? 460 oder 560? Zum Angeln gehts fast ausschließlich an Weiher,  ca 2 ha, und da dann auf quasi alles.


----------



## Stulle (28. August 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels.
> 
> ich würde gern am Wochenende des Deutschen Einerleis, also Anfang Oktober, mit nem Kutter auf Platte fahren.
> Kann mir mal jemand einen Tip für einen Kutter geben, der sowas anbietet?
> ...



Buttour auf Fehmarn: http://youtu.be/Yf3sXz2y6KA


----------



## Onkelfester (28. August 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Danke!


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (28. August 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Wieso ist die Fangausbeute bei no Action shads auf barsch besser ? Oder ist das nur Gewässer abhängig bzw. Ein Gerücht?


----------



## Bordelaise (28. August 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Kann ich generell so nicht bestätigen

 mal so mal so

 da seh ich persönlich keine eindeutige Tendenz


----------



## Angelnomade (7. September 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Mal eine sehr Anfängerhafte Frage:

Ich angele im relativ kleinen Bach. Es gibt extrem viele Döbel, einige wenige Forellen. Ansonsten kleine Barsche, Elritzen, ...

Was mich irritiert: Heute war das Wasser kristallklar und ich konnte viel beobachten. Die Barsche stehen mit den Döbeln quasi im Schwarm. auch große Döbel schwimmen da mit, obwohl ich gedacht hätte, dass die die Minifische als Beute ansehen....aber Pustekuchen.

Dann habe ich eine Bachforelle gefangen (zurückgesetzt, war nur 20cm). Vollkommen unerwartet. Sie stand mitten in einem Döbelschwarm. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich solch verschiedene Arten einträchtig miteinander durchmischen?!?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. September 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich vermute nicht, dass sich die Fisch "zusammen getan" haben, weil sie so dufte Kumpels sind, sondern dass der Standplatz als solcher so attraktiv war, dass sich die Fische unabhängig voneinander eingefunden haben, weil die Bedingungen dort so gut sind.

Ein Beispiel wäre ein "Strömungsschatten", z.B. hinter einem Hindernis, wo sich die Fisch mit wenig Enrgieverbrauch aufhalten können und einfach warten können bis Nahrung an ihnen vorbei treibt.

Dies wäre auch eine Erklärung für das Ignorieren der Minifische: Möglicherweise haben sich die Räuber aktuell auf ein anderes Beuteschema spezialisiert, z.B. Insektenlarven und die Jagd auf Kleinfische lohnt aktuell nicht.


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (11. September 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Was zum Geier ist denn mit "Zanderkant" gemeint?


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Moin 
Da wo der Zander steht aner Waterkant#h

Da steht auch Hecht und die anderen Fische


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (11. September 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ah, klingt logisch - danke!

War für mich immer einer dieser ominösen Szenenbegriffe


----------



## nobbi1962 (11. September 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Verdorben schrieb:


> War für mich immer einer dieser ominösen Szenenbegriffe


Das waren die Bordsteinschwalben


----------



## Spiderpike (29. September 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Mein Arbeitskolege sucht zum Karpfenfischen die Shimano SpeedMaster Midi Tele "13. Die gibt es anscheinend nicht mehr.

Weis jemand wie das Nachfolgermodell heißt?


----------



## Spiderpike (29. September 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

hoch damit.....


----------



## Rxlxhx (29. September 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Doch,laut Tante Gockel in Poland usw.

Ansonsten : http://fish.shimano-eu.com/publish/content/global_fish/de/nl/index.html


----------



## dosenelch (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Jemand hier, der schon Erfahrungen mit dem Faulenzerteig von FTM gemacht hat? 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er durch das Auflösungsverhalten im Wasser beim Posenangeln in der einen oder anderen Situation fängiger ist als herkömmliches Powerbait.


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich wollte mal fragen ob Ihr einen Tipp habt wie ich schöne Fische gut vom Angelplatz nach Hause transportieren kann? Wenn ich die Forellen etc. in eine Platsiktüte lege dann verfärben die sich ja meistens an den Stellen hell an der die Haut des Fisches am Plastik lag. Das sieht halt einfach unschön aus....beeinflusst nicht die Qualität.
Ich bin oft beim Spinnfischen mit dem Rucksack unterwegs und hab die Fische dann mit 1-2 Kühlakkus in einer Tüte. Habt Ihr nen Vorschlag wie ich die besser "Verpacken" kann? Einen geflochtenen Korb wollte ich eigentlich nicht nehmen

Danke


----------



## jranseier (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen ob Ihr einen Tipp habt wie ich schöne Fische gut vom Angelplatz nach Hause transportieren kann?



Fisch in einen Jutebeutel oder eine Leinentasche geben oder in Zeitungspapier einwickeln. Das Ganze dann in eine Plastiktüte mit Kühlakkus. So hast Du keine Sauerei im Rucksack und trotzdem bleibt alles frisch und verfärbt sich nicht.

ranseier


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Super Ranseier...werde ich so machen...Danke Dir!


----------



## hugo haschisch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Unter Verkäufe : Daiwa morethan 3012h

Eine neue Rolle( 579 Euro) wird verkauft wegen Neuanschaffung|kopfkrat


----------



## JasonP (2. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Sehr suspekt ;+


----------



## Jose (2. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



hugo haschisch schrieb:


> Unter Verkäufe : Daiwa morethan 3012h
> 
> Eine neue Rolle( 579 Euro) wird verkauft wegen Neuanschaffung|kopfkrat





JasonP schrieb:


> Sehr suspekt ;+



ziemlich daneben.

wenn @hugo haschisch, weil evtl. zugedröhnt, den ausdruck "_wegen Neuanschaffung_" *falsch zuordnet*, dann ist das allein sein Problem.
aber kein grund, hier so ein fässchen aufzumachen.

#d


----------



## Kaka (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hat jemand ne Ahnung woher diese Löcher kommen können? Hat eine Bekannte fotografiert. Sind noch nicht lange da und gehen fast senkrecht runter. Biber?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass dort bei zeitweiser Trockenfallung des "Gewässers"(was ist das überhaupt,Bach, Laache?), Wildschweine gegraben haben, um z.B. einen toten Fisch, Muscheln, Krebse o.ä. zu suchen!
Später ist der Wasserstand dann wieder gestiegen?
Biber könnte natürlich auch sein, glaube ich aber nicht, wegen der relativ nackten Umgebung.
Andere Nager, wie Nutria oder Bisam, für letzteren wären die Löcher ohnehin zu groß, würden wohl eher den Prallhang annehmen, weil sie nur dort die Möglichkeit haben, dass ein Bau auch (unterirdisch) über der Wasseroberfläche liegt!

Jürgen


----------



## Kaka (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ist ein Bach.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Wenn der Bach nicht ab und zu ohne Wasserführung ist, dann fallen die Wildschweine aus.
Die können zwar solche Löcher buddeln, aber sicher nicht mit der Nase unter Wasser und in dieser Tiefe.
Rätselhaft, vielleicht doch ne UFO Landestelle?
Eine andere Idee, es gibt Bäche die verschwinden in den Untergrund und kommen an anderer Stelle wieder zum Vorschein, dass kann auch über solche Löcher geschehen.
Bekanntestes Beispiel dafür ist die obere Donau.

http://www.zum.de/Faecher/G/BW/Landeskunde/rhein/staedte/kl2/donaueschingen/versinkung/index.htm

Jürgen


----------



## Spiderpike (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich glaube das das Sacklöcher sind. Tiere können das im Wasser nicht, jedenfalls nicht so grooß und mit so einer senkrechten Kante. 
Wenn es in einem trockenen Gebiet währe ein Fuchsbau möglich


----------



## Laichzeit (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Das könnten Strudellöcher sein.
Normalerweise gibt es die nur bei starker Strömung.


----------



## Franky (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Führt der Bach mal richtig "Hochwasser", so nach einem Regenguss/Schneeschmelze? Dann könnten das tatsächlich Kolke sein, zumal eine leichte "Biegung" zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Spiderpike (12. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Das sind sicher Karstquelltöpfe im Untergrund die das Sediment unterspüllt haben un der Boden eingesackt ist....sonnst wären die Löcher nicht so wie auf den Bildern


----------



## dosenelch (13. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Suche Laufposen, bei denen die Schnur komplett von oben bis unten durch den Posenkörper und das Röhrchen läuft. Gibt es sowas überhaupt?


----------



## Windelwilli (13. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Suche Laufposen, bei denen die Schnur komplett von oben bis unten durch den Posenkörper und das Röhrchen läuft. Gibt es sowas überhaupt?



Klar gibt es sowas. Bei Moritz liegen davon x-verschiedene rum.


----------



## dosenelch (13. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Klar gibt es sowas. Bei Moritz liegen davon x-verschiedene rum.




Haben aber scheinbar leider keinen Online-Shop. In anderen Läden habe ich die Dinger nämlich noch nie gesehen bzw. kaufen können.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

zum Beispiel "Balzer Rohacell Allround-Innenlaufpose", dann läuft bei einigen "Poppern" auch die Schnur komplett durch, bei Schlepp-Posen für den FoPu (Exner) und ebenso bei vielen Raubfischposen fürs KöFi-Angeln(DAM Chunky, Greys, etc.)

Erzähl doch mal, für welchen Einsatz du sie brauchst, dann kann man die Auswahl etwas eingrenzen.


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Itzy schrieb:


> Aha , dachte das verstößt gegen irgendwelche invisible Boardregeln. Trotzdem ist "Schreib mir eine Pn", keine Antwort die dem Leser hilft



man will vielleicht nicht jedem helfen und gibt seinen Tip nur dem der einem auch sympathisch ist


----------



## dosenelch (14. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> zum Beispiel "Balzer Rohacell Allround-Innenlaufpose", dann läuft bei einigen "Poppern" auch die Schnur komplett durch, bei Schlepp-Posen für den FoPu (Exner) und ebenso bei vielen Raubfischposen fürs KöFi-Angeln(DAM Chunky, Greys, etc.)
> 
> Erzähl doch mal, für welchen Einsatz du sie brauchst, dann kann man die Auswahl etwas eingrenzen.




Gedacht habe ich die Posen hauptsächlich zum stationären Angeln mit Teig/Maden/Bienenmaden. Eben wegen des Vorteils, dass sich gerade bei kräftigeren und weiteren Würfen die Schnur nicht mit der Pose verwickeln kann. Jedenfalls nicht so leicht wie bei anderen Posen.
Mit ähnlichem Prinzip waren mir bis jetzt nur Tremarella-Posen wie die Trota Poppa bekannt, aber auch bei der läuft die Schnur ja nicht komplett durch, sondern tritt unterhalb des Körpers wieder aus. Auf Nachfragen in diversen Läden gab es immer nur die Antwort: "Haben wir nicht, gibt's auch nicht..." Und ich dachte immer, die wären vom Fach.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (14. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Da würden sich die Balzer ja anbieten, die gibt es bei diversen bekannten Online-Händlern.

Andererseits: Weite Würfe sind die Paradedisziplin für Matchrute und Waggler... Das würde ich auf jeden Fall einmal in Erwägung ziehen. Ich fische mittlerweile sehr oft mit Wagglern und habe auch bei größeren Weiten keine Probleme mit Verhedderungen.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Suche Laufposen, bei denen die Schnur komplett von oben bis unten durch den Posenkörper und das Röhrchen läuft. Gibt es sowas überhaupt?



Die Dinger sind ,waren schxxx.
Gibt nur tüddel.
Besser sind Waggler,das ist FAST idiotensicher.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

So ist es auch wieder nicht. Zum Barschangeln mit fettem Wurm, oder kleinen Köderfischen mag ich die Dinger im Stillwasser recht gerne. Eine simple Sache ohne irgendwelches bling-bling.


----------



## Kaka (15. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Kurze Rollenfrage: Ich habe bei einer meiner Rollen folgendes beobachtet. Vor dem Auswurf will ich den Rollenbügel umklappen. Manchmal klappt der Bügel aber nicht ganz um, sondern lässt sich nicht ganz in die "ganz offene" Position umklappen. Irgendwas blockiert. Passiert sehr selten, aber kommt ab und an vor. Passiert das immer in einer bestimmten Position oder an was kann das liegen? Klappe ich ihn zurück, lässt er sich anschließend problemlos öffnen.


----------



## Andal (15. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Du hast genau den Punkt des automatischen Bügelumschlages erwischt....


----------



## TropicOrange (15. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich kanns mir so erklären, dass Rollen ja einen Mechanismus haben, der den Bügel durch Drehen der Kurbel wieder schließen lässt. Befindet sich der Bügel nun genau in der Position, an der er beim Kurbeldreh schließen würde, lässt er sich nicht öffnen. Das ganze scheint wohl der Mechanik geschuldet.

Tante Edith meint, Andal war schneller.


----------



## Kaka (15. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Andal schrieb:


> Du hast genau den Punkt des automatischen Bügelumschlages erwischt....



Ah, ok. Vielen Dank für die Info. Fiel mir immer nur bei einer Rolle auf. Bei anderen treffe ich den wohl seltener


----------



## dosenelch (18. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich habe mich schon öfter gefragt, ob Spinner mit Mustern wohl Sinn machen bzw. einen Vorteil gegenüber einfarbigen bringen. 
Z.B. sowas hier


http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...inner-einzelhaken-red-spot/detail.jsf?reset=0


Eigentlich dreht sich das Blatt ja so schnell, dass von den Mustern nicht viel zu sehen sein dürfte. Liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Die fangen hervorragend Kunden


----------



## Seb_Me (19. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Wie verbinde ich am einfachsten ein feeder-rig an der Hauptschnur? Schlaufe in Schlaufe oder einfach einen Wirbel mit Karabiner an die Hauptschnur?


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Seb_Me schrieb:


> Wie verbinde ich am einfachsten ein feeder-rig an der Hauptschnur? Schlaufe in Schlaufe oder einfach einen Wirbel mit Karabiner an die Hauptschnur?


Am einfachsten schlaufe in schlaufe aber am besten ?


----------



## dosenelch (19. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Stulle schrieb:


> Die fangen hervorragend Kunden




Mag sein. Vielleicht kann ja noch mal jemand was dazu sagen, der unter verschiedenen Bedingungen (fangentscheidende) Unterschiede zwischen beiden feststellen konnte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Kaka schrieb:


> Kurze Rollenfrage: Ich habe bei einer meiner Rollen folgendes beobachtet. Vor dem Auswurf will ich den Rollenbügel umklappen. Manchmal klappt der Bügel aber nicht ganz um, sondern lässt sich nicht ganz in die "ganz offene" Position umklappen. Irgendwas blockiert. Passiert sehr selten, aber kommt ab und an vor. Passiert das immer in einer bestimmten Position oder an was kann das liegen? Klappe ich ihn zurück, lässt er sich anschließend problemlos öffnen.





Andal schrieb:


> Du hast genau den Punkt des automatischen Bügelumschlages erwischt....



Lol, genau das hab ich auch sehr selten mal geschafft und mich gewundert...danke für die formulierung der Frage und für die Antwort.


----------



## Stulle (19. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

@Dosenelch eine gewisse Musterung sieht der fisch sicher auch, und sei es nur ein anderer gesamt Farbton. Aber super detailreiche Kunstwerke sind nur für den Besitzer


----------



## Floriho (20. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

@Kaka und Allrounder27

Das soll bei manchen Shimanos wohl relativ häufig oder besser gesagt häufiger passieren.


----------



## Andal (20. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Das hat mit der Marke der Rolle rein gar nichts zu tun!


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

@Dosenelch..... 2014 ging Kupfer immer bei Forellen und relativ klarem Wasser. Mit bunten Mepps hatte ich deutlich schlechtere Fangergebnisse.


----------



## Kaka (20. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Andal schrieb:


> Das hat mit der Marke der Rolle rein gar nichts zu tun!


Ich habe mit der Biomaster meine erste Shimano. Es kam wirklich häufiger vor. Bei anderen Rollen hatte ich dies noch gar nicht.


----------



## Floriho (20. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

@Andal
Es blieb mir im Zusammenhang mit Shimano nur im Gedächtnis, da es doch ab und zu in verschiedenen Erfahrungsberichten auftauchte.
Dass das aber bei so gut wie jeder Stationärrolle passieren kann ist klar.


----------



## Kaka (20. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Vielleicht haben die Shimanos diesen Punkt einfach in etwa der Position, in der man den Bügel meistens umklappt?! Anders kann man das ja nicht erklären oder?


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich hab das "Problem" nur mit Daiwa Rollen (fische auch fast nur Daiwas und bei Baitrunnern leg ich keinen Bügel um) und das auch nur beim Grundangeln. Kommt ca. 1-2x im Jahr vor, wenn ich viel los bin. 

Andal hat mit seinem letzten Post schon recht.


----------



## Kaka (20. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Mir ist das beim Einweihen meiner Biomaster letzte Woche bestimmt 15-20 mal passiert. Bei etwa 8 Stunden Spinnfischen. Scheint als wenn der Punkt recht ungünstig liegt bzw. in dem Bereich, in dem ich meistens den Bügel umlege.

Kann das sein oder kann das doch was anderes sein (irgendein Defekt)? Mich störts wie gesagt eher wenig. Bei 8 Stunden kurzem Werfen am Bach sind 15-20 Mal ja nix.

Ich beobachte es morgen nochmal wie oft es passiert.


----------



## Seb_Me (21. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Gestern kam mir der Vorteil von Schlaufe/Schlaufe zu Wirbel. Man kann die Schlaufe beim Abbau,  Spitzenwechsel etc durch die Ringe ziehen. Mit Karabiner wird das nichts. Klar dauert es nicht lange einen Knoten zu knüpfen, aber das ist für mich der einzig erkennbare Vorteil. Ich bleibe bei Schlaufe/Schlaufe


----------



## Purist (21. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Kaka schrieb:


> Scheint als wenn der Punkt recht ungünstig liegt bzw. in dem Bereich, in dem ich meistens den Bügel umlege.



Den Punkt hat im Prinzip jede Rolle mit Schlitten für den Bügelumschlag. Bei vielen Modellen kann man ihn sogar abschrauben, Folge: Problem gelöst aber nie wieder ein automatisches Umklappen des Bügels beim Kurbeln. Bei anderen Modellen ist er fester Bestandteil des Rotors, z.B. bei der Penn Slammer, wenn man ihn dort beseitigen will, muss man ihn abfeilen. Es mag sein, dass bestimmte Rollenmodelle damit mehr Probleme haben, weil der Schlitten eine andere Form hat.


----------



## Stulle (21. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Seb_Me schrieb:


> Gestern kam mir der Vorteil von Schlaufe/Schlaufe zu Wirbel. Man kann die Schlaufe beim Abbau,  Spitzenwechsel etc durch die Ringe ziehen. Mit Karabiner wird das nichts. Klar dauert es nicht lange einen Knoten zu knüpfen, aber das ist für mich der einzig erkennbare Vorteil. Ich bleibe bei Schlaufe/Schlaufe


Schlaufen nehmen halt keinen drall raus und können sich schneller in etwas verfangen.


----------



## Seb_Me (21. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Stulle schrieb:


> Schlaufen nehmen halt keinen drall raus und können sich schneller in etwas verfangen.


Und die Tatsache das sie durch den ersten Ring passen ist von Nachteil wenn man auswirft obwohl der Knoten durchgeschlüpft ist!!! [emoji1] Sowas kostet eine komplette Montage, inklusive Futterkorb und allem was dazugehört! 
Heute lief es einfach nicht! [emoji85]


----------



## Boom-Dizzle (21. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Aktivität von Weißfischen (+ karpfenartigen) über den Tag aus? Gibt es generrell Uhrzeiten, zu denen mehr zu erwarten ist an Aktivität?


----------



## Allroundprofi (22. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Kann mir bitte jemand Links für gute Noppenbleigussformen schicken (Gewicht zwischen 80 und 90 Gramm)

Keine !!! Inlinebleie


----------



## u-see fischer (22. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Bitteschön: http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Bleigussformen-Suesswasser etwas runter scrollen.


----------



## pedda (22. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Boom-Dizzle schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Aktivität von Weißfischen (+ karpfenartigen) über den Tag aus? Gibt es generrell Uhrzeiten, zu denen mehr zu erwarten ist an Aktivität?



Ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. Kommt auch auf Wind, Wetter, etc. an.

Jedoch sind vor allem im Sommer eigentlich meist die frühen Morgenstunden und die Abenddämmerung besonders interessant.


----------



## Allroundprofi (30. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hat jemand von euch ein rezept für einen lockstoff zum gummifisch angeln auf  
hecht, zander, barsch und vor allem forelle


----------



## Andal (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Allroundprofi schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein rezept für einen lockstoff zum gummifisch angeln auf
> hecht, zander, barsch und vor allem forelle



Ich kann dir sogar mehrere nennen!

Geduld, Beharrlichkeit, ein gutes Auge... und die gibts sogar kostenlos zu haben!!! #h


----------



## Stulle (31. März 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Nene die kosten haufenweise Zeit, abgerissene und falsch gekaufte Köder ; )


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Feederspitzen bei älterer Feederrute nachkaufen, wenn es keine “Originaltips“ des Herstellers mehr gibt? Wie am besten vorgehen? 
Danke!


----------



## Andal (2. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Da musst du nach passend für ... suchen und die gegebenenfalls auch noch passend machen.


----------



## Kaka (4. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hat da jemand schon mal was bestellt bzw. ist die Seite bekannt?

http://fishingmania.club/de


----------



## Der_WeiherAngler (5. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hat jmd tipps für weiche gummifische fürs Double Zulu rig?


----------



## Kaka (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Kurze Frage, da ich mich damit null auskenne. Wie öle ich das Schnurlaufröllchen? Muss ich da irgendwas abschrauben oder kommt da einfach ein Tropfen drauf so wie es ist?


----------



## Seb_Me (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

So wirklich sicher bin ich mir auch nicht, aber man sollte ja das Lager ölen, nicht das Röllchen selbst, also öffnen.


----------



## Jose (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

...und wenn's ein kugellager ist hilft nur austausch.


----------



## zokker (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Kaka schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, da ich mich damit null auskenne. Wie öle ich das Schnurlaufröllchen? Muss ich da irgendwas abschrauben oder kommt da einfach ein Tropfen drauf so wie es ist?



Hallo Kaka,
das Schnurlaufröllchenist das höchts beanspruchte Lager einer Stationärrolle und sollte deswegen regelmäßig gefettet, geölt werden. Selstverständlich muß der Schnurlaufröllchen dafür ausgebaut werden (ist ja nur eine Schraube). Ein gutes seewasserfestes Fett ist hier effizienter als Öl, da es nicht so schnell herausgeschleudert werden kann. Nicht nur der Lager fetten, sonder auch die Scheiben und den Lagersitz, da sie auch mechanischen Beanspruchungen unterliegen.
Gruß zokker


----------



## Kaka (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Danke für die Tipps. Ich habe es geschafft, das erste Mal an einer Rolle rumgeschraubt |supergri

Ich weiß eh nicht ob es das Schnurlaufröllchen ist. Mein Problem war / ist, dass ich manchmal beim Einkurbeln so ein leichtes Schleifgeräusch habe. Nicht immer, meist läuft die Rolle butterweich, aber zwischendrin immer wieder dieses Schleifen, welches ich nicht genau verorten kann. Fühlt sich dann so an als würde man rauhe Schnur einkurbeln. Weiß nicht genau wie ich es beschreiben soll?!

Kann das überhaupt das Schnurlaufröllchen ein?!


----------



## zokker (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ja, das kann es sein.


----------



## dosenelch (6. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Wenn oben rot ist, warum ist dann unten links?


----------



## thanatos (7. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Wenn es ein Kugellager ist regelmäßig mit einem dickflüssigem Öl fetten
 bei einem Nadellager sollte man sich eher Gedanken machen wenn man es gar nicht mehr hört sollte auch regelmäßig geölt werden,
 bei einem Bronzelager nehme ich gern Graphit hat zwar auch eine leicht schleifende Wirkung aber ehe die sich negativ auswirkt -so alt wird heute keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## kernell32 (16. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Heute ne U-Posenmontage auf Waller mit Tauwurm und Tintenfisch ca. 1 Meter über Grund geangelt im Hafen am Rhein.
Ohne Biss eingeholt, am Ende waren nur noch die Würmer dran! Wer hat den Tintenfisch geklaut?


----------



## Pupser (17. April 2015)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich war's nicht!


----------



## Onkelfester (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Schade, dass dieser Thread so eingeschlafen ist...

Meine Frage: Gab es nicht früher mal ne Kutterliste im AB oder irre ich mich da? Ich finde zumindest keine mehr.


----------



## Kaka (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Schade, dass dieser Thread so eingeschlafen ist...



Dann nutze ich ihn mal wieder mit der Bitte um Erfahrungen: 

Im Moment fische ich an meiner Spinning Molla  MSGS 66UL2XF eine  Daiwa Ballistic 2000. Jetzt überlege ich meine  Certate 2500  dranzuschrauben. Vom Rollenkörper her ist die ja in etwa  gleich groß der  Stradic ci4+ 2500, die ich auch schon an der Molla  gefischt habe. Nur  die Spule ist ein gutes Stück größer. Gewichtsmäßig  ist die 2500er  Certate fast gleich mit der 2000er Ballistic. Dazu hat  die Molla MSGS  66UL2XF einen recht großen Startring (25 mm) und auch  sonst keine Mini Micro-Guides. Das müsste doch passen  oder? Ich frage  weil ich erst passende Schnur auf der Certate 2500  aufziehen müsste.  Sonst könnte ich es natürlich selber ausprobieren 

Fischt jemand die 2500er Daiwa Größe auf recht leichten Ruten zwischen 0  und 10 g? Mir fallen keine Nachteile ein oder vergesse ich was? |kopfkrat


----------



## d.b. (16. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Kann mir jemand sagen, was das für ein Fisch ist? Baby Rapfen? Ukelei? Der Fisch hat sich den 4cm Mini Wobbler direkt beim Auftreffen an der Oberfläche in starker Strömung geschnappt.

Grüße


----------



## Stulle (16. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Verhalten und Schwanzflosse deuten auf Rapfen hin


----------



## Laichzeit (16. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Das ist ein Ukelei, ein Rapfen hat viel kleinere Schuppen.


----------



## zokker (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ein Uki ...


----------



## Stulle (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das ist ein Ukelei, ein Rapfen hat viel kleinere Schuppen.


Das wäre ein Riese [emoji54]


----------



## d.b. (17. August 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Kapitales Ukelei :vik:
Der Wobbler selbst hatte nur 4cm.


----------



## Kaka (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ehrliche Meinung, findet ihr das bei einer ca 200 Euro Rute noch ok? Ich sag mal nicht was, will nur wissen ob es auffällt oder ich zu penibel bin.


----------



## Herman Hummerich (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Nabend!

Nö würd ich auf jeden Fall reklamieren! 

Egal wofür die Rute ist, DAS nimmt dir auf jeden Fall Wurfweite!

Greetz HH


----------



## bombe20 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

ich bin am rätseln ob es an der aufnahmeperspektive liegt. sind ring und spitzenring nicht in der flucht?


----------



## Kaka (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Alle Ringe sind in einer Flucht, bis auf den Spitzenring. Der ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich verdreht. Ich bin sehr penibel, frage mich eben nur ob zu penibel.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Nicht zu penibel, dass würde ich nicht mal bei einer 50€ Rute akzeptieren!

Umtauschen

Jürgen


----------



## bombe20 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

penibel hin oder her, es stört dich offensichtlich. ich denke, ich würde reklamieren, sofern es möglich ist.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nicht zu penibel, dass würde ich nicht mal bei einer 50€ Rute akzeptieren!
> 
> Umtauschen



Sehe ich auch so.
Geht garnicht.


----------



## Stulle (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ab 50€ würde ich das auch umtauschen, bei 200€ würde ich fragen ob sie zu viel gesoffen haben


----------



## Jose (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

ist unschön. aber ist es auch relevant?

ich find man kanns auch übertreiben...

reklamiers, wenns dem seelenheil dienlich ist.

bei nem local dealer magst du dich auf ein gezücktes feuerzeug und ner leichten drehung am spitzenring gefasst machen. 
so einfach, wrst dich evtl. ärgern über die aufgewendete zeit "hätt ich auch selber..."

bei nem onliner würd ich sicher reklamieren, allein um mir nicht den wochenlangen driss entgehen zu lassn :m 


und ja, so wirst du fisch um fisch verlieren, wg. dieses verfXXXXen "fehlers"...
omg


----------



## Kaka (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ich bekomme morgen umgehend  eine neue Rute geliefert. So gehört sich das. Klasse Kundenservice!

Sicher wäre die Beeinträchtigung eher marginal, aber ich guck auf die Verarbeitung eben sehr penibel und ich denke bei knapp 200€ muss man einen nicht gerade wenig schiefen Spitzenring nicht akzeptieren. Sieht der Händler genauso!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

schlechte Ringfluchten, schief angewickelte Ringe, schlecht eingeschliffene Verbindungen, Blanks, so krumm wie ein Bambus-Tomatenstab: ist doch eigentlich beinahe Standard mittlerweile...#d

Ich hatte letzthin eine Exceler Seatrout bestellt, deren Spitzenteil letztlich um mindestens 5cm von der Geraden abwich. Da wäre es mir ehrlich 5 Euro pro Rute / Rolle wert, wenn die großen Versender dafür jemanden einstellen würden, der vor dem Einpacken mal drübersieht.


----------



## jkc (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzthin eine Exceler Seatrout bestellt, deren Spitzenteil letztlich um mindestens 5cm von der Geraden abwich....



Du meinst aber schon 0,5cm?! Ja?


----------



## Allround-Angler (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Habe neulich einen elastischen Gummikleber für Schuhsohlen (Uhu Schuh und Leder) benutzt, um Gummifische zu kleben.
Leider wird der Kleber nach einigen Wochen immer noch nicht fest|bigeyes!
Woran liegt das?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Ungeeignet für solche Gummimischungen und deren Weichmacher.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Der Thread für kleine Fragen zwischendurch...*

Hallo,

liegt wohl daran, dass die meisten  GuFi nicht aus Gummi sind.

Wie bimmelrudi schon geschrieben hat, wirds wohl am Weichmacher liegen.

Sekundenkleber klebt die Dinger zwar, aber nicht dauerhaft und nicht elastisch.

Entweder mit Hitze  verschweißen oder mit Mend-it,  Gummifischkleber von fishingglue oder ähnlichem Zeug.


----------

